# Honey, I blew up the G!



## MiloX

Cross posting @ Zapco.com, ICIX & here....

Alright guys….

I have officially blown up the install in the G and am in the process of rebuilding her. 

Better…Stronger…More sonic bliss than before. 

I’ll add to this thread as things come along. 

First… Here is the patient… 2005 Infiniti G35 Sedan 6MT:









And to give you a little flavor of the dash… Nothing is changing here. For now:

















Here’s what the trunk looked like before:








I know there is a lot of eD bashing… personally, I loved the way these guys performed. Especially for the money. There was also a Zapco Studio 54 hidden away that pushed the tweeters. 

Out with the old… and in with the new! 

The catalyst for the rebuild are these:








Two DCREF 1000.4’s courtesy of Mr. Smith at Audio Designs of Atlanta. 

So I decided to change things up a bit in the trunk. Here’s a pic of the mock-up. Yeah…. That’s poplar there. Hell of a lot easier to work with for mock-ups… no need to rip MDF etc..

















Once I was satisfied with the fitment I ripped the MDF and started at it:

































Here’s a peek at the new window:


----------



## MiloX

Update for this week. 

FANTASTIC progress…and a minor setback.

First the progress. 

Terminal blocks and new speaker cable ran from the rear of the vehicle. 








Looks good! 

The amp rack is fully wired. I’ve got to say… After installing a whole hell of a lot of amps in my day I just LOVE the flush set terminal blocks. Super clean looking and easy to use. 

Amp “A” Wired up:









































Relay fused and wired into place:









Amp “B” Wired up:

































And power distribution is complete:

































Ready to go put in the car:









So… here’s the setback… you know the number one rule of installing? You know.. the “Never drill into a panel unless you know what’s behind it.” Rule?

Yeah.. bit me in the ***. I was installing cable tie mounts on the transmission hump and the smell of petrol nearly knocked me over.  I “knew” the gas tank was under the rear seat. I didn’t think there was any way it went up that high on the tranny hump. Well… it does. : Thankfully it was MY car I was working on… AND comprehensive insurance covers stupidity. So… I go to pick her up tomorrow. $500 later. 

Could have been worse. Just stupid, stupid, stupid rookie mistake. From someone who knows better. :-[:-[:-[


----------



## MiloX

Here's a small update for those playing along at home. 

With the car in the shop, I decided to turn my attention to the sub-stage.

Driver: Elemental Designs 13.Ov3 D2:









Coil #1:









Coil #2:









Binding posts inside enclosure:









#6 McFeeley's Pan-Head combo drives:









Ready to get snug as a bug:










Spent some time tonight doing some small upholstery work, and getting the amps inside the car. 

Yeah... I got it back today. The shop did the work in 2 days. Fast!

On tap for tomorrow:

Changer, H701, Signal connections, output to barrier strip connections, power cable cut to size and terminated, and ground to chassis. She may see power late in the day. Who knows with this kind of stuff though. Something always seems to creep up on ya. 

Sunday:

Daughter's first birthday party. Made sure to get some stuff for the fellas:









Monday: 

Definitely powered-up.


----------



## MiloX

OK… update time!

Made some great progress over the weekend. Got the amps in, wires cleaned up, and processor and changer mounted. No time spent tuning. But still sounds really good straight out of the box. The Lotus mids are just cranking out some serious midbass.

Picture time. 

Passenger side rear terminal block mating amp output to speaker cable bundle:









Power cable entering trunk. I hate loom, but had to use it









Power cable and speaker bundle run:

















Driver side rear terminal block:









Fuse block in rear seat pass-thru. Finish panel still to be made:









Look ma! No seats:









Optical changers FTW!!!!:

















H701:

















Symbilink:

















Sub box termination:









Amps:

















Still LOTS of work to do. Finish panels, carpeting the trunk, side lighting the window, etc….


----------



## MiloX

As promised, more pics. 

Spent a bit of time in the battery compartment:








Looks pretty good. I just need to yank the stinger piece and go 1/0 with my grounds. Currently have 2 4 GA grounds to chassis. I'll be doing a 1/0 ground to chassis, and a 1/0 ground to the block. With a matching Streetwires terminal. 

And back to the trunk. Like I mentioned a few days ago I made some serious progress here. 

Side trim panel. CHECK!
Beauty board. CHECK!
Floor. CHECK!
Acrylic Panel. CHECK!
























Still need to wire up the lighting. I have 4 white LEDS to side light the window, and have some amber LED strips to throw some orange glow onto the Amps. 

As you can tell, I still need to lay carpet on the wheel wells. I'll do that when I have everything pulled out again. 

And finally... A random shot of the sub enclosure.








So the thing with this enclosure was that it was made to be used with the factory trim pieces... which I am not using. So it doesn't integrate very well yet. I'll need to fab up some trim panels to flush it in better. 

That's it for now. 

Will be wiring over the next couple of nights and then heading to Jeff's shop on Saturday to play around with the Dyn 3 ways. 

As you were!


----------



## MiloX

And that should bring you up to speed on the past 6 weeks of this build.


----------



## alphakenny1

so far looks great man. keep up the good work. man you got some processing, h701 and the dc's. crazy...


----------



## fredridge

looks great, been following it on ICIX, but like the way Vbulletin is setup here better, so glad you are posting.

Incredible wiring. I hope mine ends up looking anywhere near that good


----------



## MiloX

lol.. yeah... I am using the H701 for processing and the DC's for boost. 

Next year will probably move the 200 & 701 into my wife's ride.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Thats An Awsome Setup.. 
The detail in the wiring made me go pull my stuff out!
I gotta stepup my dakota install after seeing your's..
Thats one of the coolest..
Peace Troy


----------



## chad

Hot Diggity Damn that looks great! Your attention to detail is relentless!

Chad


----------



## Weightless

Beautiful work my friend...

I especially love the sub wiring...that's the kind of detail that makes my giggle like a school girl.


----------



## Robert

Great work & the effort put into the little details is excellent.


----------



## hoamic11

Holy crap, you did an awesome job, those speaker terminal blocks gave me an idea about how to clean mine up, just of course now i gotta figure out where to get them as well put them.

what type of eD sub is that?


----------



## backwoods

holy processing power, batman!

I love those amps, but why did you use the dc's with the 701?


----------



## dlechner

Nice work!


----------



## Arc

hoamic11 said:


> what type of eD sub is that?



It's a 13ov.3. Same as teh ov.2 just with a black cone.


----------



## DonovanM

Looks better every time I see it. Nice work. Really an inspiration to do something similar on my install.


----------



## rekd0514

Awesome install! You can't get any better than that. I kind of wish you would of shown a little more of those purdy Zapco amps though.


----------



## jearhart

every time i see a pic of those amps i get happy in the pants! 

great install, the wiring especially makes it awsome. i wish i had the patients to do something that well.


----------



## Boostedrex

I enjoyed reading this thread on ICIX and I enjoy reading it just as much here. Great work and I can't wait to see the conclusion of this install.


----------



## MiloX

Thanks for all of the kind words guys. 

The H701 will remain for a while. At this point, everything is a-ok. My plan is to move it to my wife's car, and get a strict SQ deck next year. I would love to see Zapco get their deck released. Controlling the DC's from the deck would be sweet. 

As far as displaying more of the amps... that will be resolved tonight.


----------



## ClinesSelect

That is nothing short of jaw-dropping. Incredible work and attention to detail.


----------



## Boostedrex

What about the Ural h/u? I'm not very familiar with it so I'm not sure if it would meet your needs or not. I would imagine that it's probably a pretty nice piece of gear though.


----------



## lucas569

u gonna sell the eD amps?


----------



## shinjohn

MiloX said:


> So… here’s the setback… you know the number one rule of installing? You know.. the “Never drill into a panel unless you know what’s behind it.” Rule?
> 
> Yeah.. bit me in the ***. I was installing cable tie mounts on the transmission hump and the smell of petrol nearly knocked me over.  I “knew” the gas tank was under the rear seat. I didn’t think there was any way it went up that high on the tranny hump. Well… it does. : Thankfully it was MY car I was working on… AND comprehensive insurance covers stupidity. So… I go to pick her up tomorrow. $500 later.
> 
> Could have been worse. Just stupid, stupid, stupid rookie mistake. From someone who knows better. :-[:-[:-[


Nice job, and I agree, incredible work on all the little details. I really like it!!!

I had to chuckle a little reading this about puncturing the gas tank.  I too have made my share of errors on projects, and will continue to make them. I love reading threads where people are honest about their mistakes, because it shows that everyone makes them. We just hope to not do it very often. 

Keep up the awesome install work!


----------



## MiloX

Here's the fruits of last night's labor:

















*And MiloX said "Let there be light!"*

And there was light. 

And it was gooooooooooooooooooooood.








Trunk lid open.










Trunk lid closed. 

I am not sure if I am totally feeling the led reflections. May need to cover them with some vellum to diffuse them a bit. 

But I am digging the orange. Very menacing. Well, as menacing as lighting can be. Which I guess is not very menacing. But it ain't blue. Everyone does blue. 

Plus it matches the dash lights. 

That's it for today. Full update on front stage auditions tomorrow!


----------



## MiloX

One of the 9.4's is earmarked for a family member's car. The other is going into my wife's car. The 9.1 ain't going nowhere! That thing is a beast. 

Shinjohn, 

Yeah... I felt like such a freaking tool when I hit the tank. Oddly enough, it was my wife that talked me off the ledge. She wasn't pissed or anything. "Well babe, there's nothing you can do about it. And beating yourself up over it won't help. Just get over it and move on."

:O


----------



## Gregor

I'll add to all the compliments about the wiring. I love the blocks, sheathing, shrink wrap ends, and labelling. I just did a bunch of wiring and was just happy to get it in and running. Now, I'm feeling a little bad I didn't spend more time. Were did you get the wire sheathing? I used that before and love it. I couldn't find it for my lastest project.


----------



## MiloX

it's Techflex flexopet from partsexpress.com 

Thanks for the compliments!!!!!

For my next project I will splurge on the clean cut version. The hot knife gets old.


----------



## MiloX

Ok faithful readers. Time for an update. 

First off, I want to share a pic of the most delicious dinner my bride prepared for me last night. 

Butterflied pork chops served with a glorious blueberry reduction. Un-freaking-real. Combined with a Nuke in a frosty mug... mmmm... made my night. 










I was fortunate enough to spend 6 hours learning at the feet of the Jedi master today. And this young Padawan is most grateful.

On the docket was determining whether or not we could cram 8's into the front doors on the G. More on that in a bit. Secondly, I wanted to have Jeff review the rest of the install. And finally, if we had time, I wanted to listen to the Dyn's in the car. 

So with those goals in mind... let's recap the days activities. 

First of all, for those of you who have never worked in a shop... like me... just watching the activity was an eye-opening experience. It kinda went like so:

Start working on some item
*phone call*
Put down phone
Start walking back over to bench
*phone call*
Put down phone
Make it back over to bench
Start working again
*Customer walks up*
*phone call*
*person on phone calls you by some random name that is not even remotely close to yours*
What was I working on again?
*New guy shows up with his gear*
Right... I was working on THAT thing.

Rinse-Repeat ad nauseum. Amazing.

So while *Greg* was busy working away I started to tear into the G. Man...snap-on tools are NICE. Anyway, got the door cards off, popped the kicks, and pulled the sills. 

As a reference, here's what the stock doors look like:








Tiny-little 6.5 driver. No. Seriously. These things are lucky if they measure 6" across. 

And here is what they look like with a Seas Lotus RW165:








Much beefier, but really starting to push the limits of what we can put in there.

So with those images in mind we commence project shoehorn. 

And by "we" I mean Jeff. I decided to make myself handy with the shop broom while he started milling the baffles. A lot of time was spent measuring and testing with a basket and a little while later we end up with this:









Yep. We are not going to get the desired displacement without permanent modifications... That's a big honking sharpie too!

Here's a closer look at the fat that must be trimmed:








Yikes! But you know what? You only live once. 

And trim *we* did.... lol... the *we* stuff kills me:
















Air saws are the ish. 

And here's what we are left with:








A hole!

So. Wanna see what a Dynaudio MW172 looks like in the door of a G?

You know you do! 










Oh yeah. It fits, but it is tight. Popped the door card back on. No rubbing! Excursion won't be a problem either! w00t!

So both doors now have proper holes cut in them, and I am the owner of 2 *hand-machined* Jeff Smith custom baffles. Hi Randy!!!

With that work done, Jeff was able to look at the rest of the install. The Jedi Master was pleased, I think. He also gave me some great tips on going the extra mile on the finish work. Most excellent, indeed. 

We also got to spend some time on the kicks. It'll be tight, but I think we will be able to get the 3" domes in there without any custom work. 

Unfortunately, I did not get to hear the drivers in the car. I am sure Jeff would have stayed longer if I asked him to, but it was nearing 8PM. No way I was going to keep him from his family any longer than I already did. 

Order for the drivers will be placed on Monday. Should have them by Wednesday. 

All-in-all... Very good day. A LOT of progress. Yay!


----------



## MiloX

Oh... the "hand-machined" thing is an inside joke.


----------



## Genxx

Where did you get your speaker terminal blocks from? I have googled searched, tried partsexpress and had not luck. I have found others but I do not like them. Your attention to detail is awsome. Keep the post coming.


----------



## MiloX

Radio Shack:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...nal+block&kw=terminal+block&parentPage=search


----------



## nepl29

Great job bro..love the attention to detail. quick question, where you got the wire labels and everything else for the wiring..


----------



## MiloX

Wiring labels:
Brother P-touch printer... Staples, Amazon, Office Depot, etc...









Techflex loom:
Techflex Flexopet... PartsExpress.com








I am going to try the clean-cut version next time. I am tired of using a hot-knife. 

Heat shrink:
I am loving the heatshrink at Fry's. It finishes really nice, but is only available at 2:1. For 3:1 I use PartsExpress.


----------



## MiloX

Still to do:


Get new front stage POST HASTE. Dyn System 362 DONE
Install new front stage.
Fabricate trunk floor. DONE
Upholster trunk floor. DONE
Upholster finish panels. DONE
Upholster remaining areas of trunk.
Finish up lighting for trunk panel. DONE
Finish photos for install book.
Finish negative battery terminal.
Have Jeff's golden ears do their thing.
Figure out what is going on with the H701.
Make changes to beauty panel to incorporate some of Jeff's suggestions
Get my *** handed to me at my first show.


----------



## 99IntegraGS

MiloX said:


> Still to do:
> 
> 
> Have Jeff's golden ears do their thing.


Are you/we talking about Jeff Smith of Atlanta? If so...

There was a time back a couple of years ago when I was talking with Jeff via email after asking for some advice on some other forum. I was thinking about driving 5 hours north to have Jeff tune my system once I finished installing the hardware. But as usual, he was pretty busy and I was pretty lazy. I never finished my system and never took the car to Jeff for some finishing touches.

The last I heard from Jeff was... December 28th, 2004!  I've been acquiring new toys ever since, but never getting much done. I promised myself I'd brave the heat of summer to finally get this thing done, so I may be calling him sometime this fall if I can't get it dialed-in myself.

BTW, is he still at the same shop and does he post here?

JD


----------



## MiloX

Jeff has his own shop now. So... Let's see.. 2004? He was at Car Tunes then I believe. 

He is hopping... all kinds of craziness going on at his shop. As far as I know, he spends most of his forum time over at Zapco.com and Carsound. 

His site:

www.audiodesignsofatlanta.com


----------



## MiloX

Ok... Sunday's update.

Pretty much took the day off. Unfortunately my wife got some type of stomach bug yesterday so I was on ppint for watching our 1 y/o. 

Anyway... I did get a few things done. 

I got a 1/0 crimp ring on a length of cable. 

And did a couple of things to the car.

First of all... Some Team Audio Designs lovin...


















And I got the trunk lid panel recovered. 









So... there ya have it. 

Sunday.


----------



## vinnieb0i

Man i love this setup. . . . SO CLEAN!!!


----------



## Boostedrex

Those 8's look like they were meant to go there.  I can only imagine how great this setup is going to sound once it's in and tuned. And when you said "figure out what's up with the H701" what did you mean?

Zach


----------



## chad

MiloX said:


> Air saws are the ish.



That and a nibber are the tools to own!


----------



## MiloX

Boostedrex said:


> Those 8's look like they were meant to go there.  I can only imagine how great this setup is going to sound once it's in and tuned. And when you said "figure out what's up with the H701" what did you mean?
> 
> Zach


There seems to be either:

A. A gremlin
B. A wiring issue (irony of ironies, eh?)

The unit randomly turns itself off and on. At first I thought it was a wiring issue, but now I am not sure. 

So as I am motoring along it would shut down and immediately start back up. I was thinking there may be a correlation to bumps in the road. But there isn't. 

For example, when I pulled into Jeff's bay on Saturday it was working fine. I pulled the keys out of the ignition. We did all of the work you saw in the pictures above. Note we did not touch ANYTHING remotely related to the Deck or the H701. So I go to start the car up, and the H701 won't turn on. 

We tried everything short of pulling the unit. Could not get it to turn on. 

I tried cycling the system numerous times on the way home. No luck. So when I pulled into the driveway Saturday evening I had a dead H701. 

On Sunday morning I start the car, and guess what turns on? The H701. 

Maddening. Will try swapping the unit out over the next few days.


----------



## quality_sound

check your Ai-Net cable.


----------



## MiloX

It seems to be plugged in fine. Hmmm....


----------



## quality_sound

MiloX said:


> It seems to be plugged in fine. Hmmm....


On both ends? Other than power and ground that's the only other power the unit's seeing. Maybe it IS going bad, which would thoroughly suck.


----------



## MiloX

Yeah. I know the connection at the deck is secure. 

So... I go out tonight... after having the unit on all day... and it doesn't turn on. 

Looks like a swap out is in my future.


----------



## fastev

All I can say is wow! (And thanks for giving me a few ideas...) That is an incredible install.


----------



## Boostedrex

So are you just going to pick up a new H701?


----------



## MiloX

Boostedrex said:


> So are you just going to pick up a new H701?


I will head down to Jeff's shop to swap it out and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## ArcL100

Mmmm nukes.

You're install is so damn sick it hurts.

-aaron


----------



## rcurley55

MiloX said:


> I will head down to Jeff's shop to swap it out and see if that fixes the issue.


It _could_ be an issue with the Ai-Net out of the W200 - the Ai-Net (iirc) triggers the remote turn on - if that's crapped out, then the H701 would (understandably) turn on and off. Perhaps you can run a hard wired amp remote instead to see if that cures the problem?

Just a suggestion/shot-in-the-dark


----------



## MiloX

^^^ Great idea. May have to give that a shot.


----------



## Weightless

As I posted earlier, very nice install...

The only complaint that I have with it, and I know it is knitpicking, is the corners of the trunk where the original factory carpeting is visible. I would take some of the new carpet and just cover both pieces of the exposed original carpet with it. That way it will blend perfectly.

Other that that, it is awesome!!!


----------



## quality_sound

SQ_Baru said:


> As I posted earlier, very nice install...
> 
> The only complaint that I have with it, and I know it is knitpicking, is the corners of the trunk where the original factory carpeting is visible. I would take some of the new carpet and just cover both pieces of the exposed original carpet with it. That way it will blend perfectly.
> 
> Other that that, it is awesome!!!


He said he was going to redo the enclosure and those will be covered...


----------



## Weightless

Well that just shows how detail oriented I am...


----------



## MiloX

Yeah. Started working on the trim panel to cover the gap between the enclosure and the amp panel. 

I will be laying carpet on the exposed corners when I pull everything out again. 

I'm using the ensolite there as an underlayment so the carpet won't look all wavy and ish.


----------



## MiloX

Well... Since I haven't updated the blog with any pictures over the past couple of days, I thought I would post some of the deck install.

Admittedly, not the most exciting things to look at, but I want to make sure my faithful readers don't get too bored. 

So off we go!

We'll start off with the wiring. All connections except for 3 (and the molex plugs) are soldered and sheathed as appropriate:


















































And here are a few random shots of the deck and other goodies:

































More fun stuff to come.


----------



## nepl29

whre did you get the back up camera?
me likes


----------



## MiloX

thanks!!! me too!
http://www.avelectronic.com/License-Camera.htm


----------



## Pb2theMax

Awesome install. I like a guy that's good with heat shrink and wire loom.

The only thing I'm not feelin' is the license plate camera. I just don't like how the license plate frame looks and fits. JMO. But finding a good place to install a backup camera can be hard. I finally came up with a stealthy spot for my camera. (pics in my CarDomain)


----------



## dlechner

Jeff does excellent work! Doesn't have an ear for #[email protected]% though!


----------



## MiloX

Jeff is a great resource to lean on. He has been instrumental in getting this thing where it is thus far. So far I have been up to doing everything myself except for cutting the doors. 

I may need to call him in on the kicksn though. We'll see.


----------



## Boostedrex

So did you find anything out concerning your H701 problems yet?


----------



## MiloX

Not yet. 

Hopefully over the weekend. 

Time is getting tight!!!!


----------



## MiloX

*THE DANES HAVE LANDED*

Picked up the drivers today. Will start working on the prep work to get them installed tomorrow. Until then... some pics:


























And on to the obligatory comparo pics:


































Yay!


----------



## Mazda3SQ

Damn thats some sexiness.


----------



## MiloX

I don't know about yall... But I can't think of a better way to spend father's day than working on the car. 

I have some questions about my install bay so I figured i would take a pic of it:









Look! The neighbors got new carpet!

Ok... So onto today's progress. 

I decided that I would install the domes and the tweets into the kickpanel, a la Bing. I was happy with the stage height of the old system with the LPGs in the kicks so I figured why not. However, there was a big problem on the driver's side. 

The BCM:









It sits directly behind the MR location. Should have taken a pic of it in-situ. Forgot. Sorry. Ok... Just move it under the dash or on the firewall, right? Yeah. There was another problem. 

This:









It's one of the bundles that plug into the BCM. Six inches is entirely too short. So some wire and electrical tape later we now have a usable bundle. Yeah the pic sux. Sorry. 









Now with new extended bundle the BCM can go under the dash. 








It is secured with more zip ties than I care to mention. 

And here's what the kick area looks like now:








All kinds of room. 

Onto the fab work. 

Here is a kickpanel with a hole and an LPG25NFA in it. 









Removed the tweeter and sanded down all of the ABS bracing:









Created a new back plate thingy and cut the opening for the MR. 









Test fitted, and cut the new bigger hole for the tweeter. 









And boom!

Speakers popped in and KP test fitted:

























A couple of notes. The panels are not done. I need to clean them and such. 

*Also*

The dead pedal was just laid up there for the pics. When installed properly it doesn't touch the driver. 

The panels are now sitting on my "bench"... err... Dining Room ready to be wired up.


----------



## Thumper26

very nice work. you're going to put a few layers of deadener on the back of those kicks, aren't you?


----------



## shinjohn

MiloX said:


> I don't know about yall... But I can't think of a better way to spend father's day than working on the car.


I did a little working on my car too! (but also spent some time out to dinner and hanging with the kids.... LOTS of fun too!)

Nice work on the car; impressive the amount of work done in a short time!


----------



## Boostedrex

I'm really liking the look of those kicks. What are you going to do with the Lotus mids?


----------



## MiloX

Send the bad one off for a recone... if I can... and then put em in the wife's ride.


----------



## MiloX

Another day... another update. 

Monday... Back to the grind. Only have a few hours after work to get things done. So I set my mind to finishing up the kicks. After this is all said and done, I may spray them with some SEM... Just to freshen them up a bit. The driver's side has taken a beating. 

Anyhow... Like I mentioned in my last update... the kicks are out of the car and sitting on my dining room table. 

Since I was going to be dealing with mat I decided to clear some space on our kitchen island and work there. Butyl cleans much easier off of formica!

Pop out the drivers, lay down some mat and bingo... you have a reflective kickpanel... with little bits of black goo sprinkled about for good measure:









I forgot to take a pic of the driver side kick at this stage... sorry. But, I did a pretty good job de-goobitating the kick. Goo Gone is your friend when it comes to cleaning up mat goo. 








Spray Gel FTW!!!

Get your can of 1081 Adhesive:








This stuff SMOKES 3M 90 and has worked just as well as Dap red can for me. 

Spray down some glue and lay some ensolite:








Passenger Side









Driver Side

And pop in the drivers:
















Snug as a bug.

A home fit for a king... or at least some pretty fancy-pants speakers. 

And clean up the panels a bit....and here's what you get:

















Those screws are hidden by the dead pedal. It's all good. 

I have really got to say that I am really pleased with how these came out. Let's just hope they sound as good as they look! Time to get these ready for break-in!!!

Wiring (everybody's favorite thing to do) in our next episode... I think.


----------



## chad

Are there going to be any issues with the tweet and them being so close to the lower dash? like early reflection issues? How about them being off axis? Maybe the dyn's are designed for this? I've seen many installs with them pointed right at each other and down low?

Chad


----------



## 99IntegraGS

MiloX said:


>


Don't mean to be dense, but what is the purpose of this looped wiring? Is this just a homemade power distribution block?  

Be gentle...  

JD


----------



## MiloX

chad said:


> Are there going to be any issues with the tweet and them being so close to the lower dash? like early reflection issues? How about them being off axis? Maybe the dyn's are designed for this? I've seen many installs with them pointed right at each other and down low?
> 
> Chad


There may be some early reflection issues. I am not as concerned with the off-axis response as they are domes... and their FR looks pretty good off-axis. 

We'll see. If they don't work out like this... I have a set of BNIB kicks in the garage.


----------



## MiloX

99IntegraGS said:


> Don't mean to be dense, but what is the purpose of this looped wiring? Is this just a homemade power distribution block?
> 
> Be gentle...
> 
> JD


Yep. It is a distribution block for switched 12VDC. The output from the relay feeds this barrier strip.


----------



## Sideshow

Your install has been so amazing thus far, that I have to admit I am a little disappointed to see the front stage just chucked into the kickpanels like that without any aiming or anything. Seems like a bit of a waste of an otherwise perfect install.


----------



## MiloX

I get that. However, it is pretty well established in the G community and with other installers that this location works very well for domes. Stage height is good and center focus is well anchored. 

Consider this stage one of aiming.  

If I don't like what I end up with, I can always toy around with aiming in the current setup. Shims and longer screws FTW.


----------



## chad

MiloX said:


> There may be some early reflection issues. I am not as concerned with the off-axis response as they are domes... and their FR looks pretty good off-axis.
> 
> We'll see. If they don't work out like this... I have a set of BNIB kicks in the garage.


That's exactly why I asked. I had some ER issues that I managed to tame/get used to but remember if it has enough dispersion to hit your ears then it certainly has enough dispersion to slather the lower dash causing some nodal/comb filtering issues. I have full faith that you will get it dialed in though


----------



## Sideshow

MiloX said:


> I get that. However, it is pretty well established in the G community and with other installers that this location works very well for domes. Stage height is good and center focus is well anchored.
> 
> Consider this stage one of aiming.
> 
> If I don't like what I end up with, I can always toy around with aiming in the current setup. Shims and longer screws FTW.


Ok, good. That already makes me feel better. I know that locations like that can work for sure when aimed well from what I did in my old '95 Jetta. The dash on those things is really shallow and makes great room for custom kicks, and I sort of accidentally came up with the highest, widest front stage I had ever heard in a vehicle with them down there, so it is certainly possible. I was just a bit worried cause you hadn't mentioned your knowledge that it is already a well established location.


----------



## MiloX

Sideshow said:


> Ok, good. That already makes me feel better. I know that locations like that can work for sure when aimed well from what I did in my old '95 Jetta. The dash on those things is really shallow and makes great room for custom kicks, and I sort of accidentally came up with the highest, widest front stage I had ever heard in a vehicle with them down there, so it is certainly possible. I was just a bit worried cause you hadn't mentioned your knowledge that it is already a well established location.


Yeah. While it is a well established location... who really knows. I am planning on creating some under dash pads to absorb some of the ER's if it becomes an issue. I am sure there will be many weeks of tweaking and the like to dial this location in. Bing, from Simplicity in Sound, uses this mounting location almost exclusively in the Nissan front midship cars. What I DON'T know is the exact method he uses for deadening the kicks and/or any treatments to the areas within the dispersion area of the driver.


----------



## MiloX

Here is some of Mr. Bing's work. 


























































His site: http://simplicity.elitecaraudio.org

The only thing that concerns me is that he appears to have the tweets mounted much lower than I do. 

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Boostedrex

Mmmm, DLS goodness. Those basketball looking grills still look all kinds of funny to me though. And Bing does some A+ first class work doesn't he?


----------



## MiloX

He does. Bing is a stand up guy that does great work.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

NICE!..
Come-on let see more of your stuff..
Are you giving us 1st look or the G-35 forum guys..lol
I had to show my buddy Timmy his sub box damn near looks the same..
& he just finished his amp rack with (2) Black JL amps..
He was like WTF man WTF!! when he seen your ride..
Peace troy


----------



## MiloX

Tuesday, June 19th 2007. T-minus 17 days to the North Georgia Nationals. Lots of work yet to do!

I got home around 6 today and went back at it. Like i promised yesterday... tonight was spent wiring. 

Documenting this install has been a lot of fun for me. I love the questions I get whether they are posted in public, or in a PM. Undoubtedly, the most common question I have fielded during this process is "So how exactly did you make your wiring look like that?".

So I decided that when the next opportunity arose to apply solder to copper I would document it for everyone. Hopefully the following will help. It is REALLY easy to do. Just takes a little extra time. 

First of all you will need the following-








Clockwise from bottom left:

Shears
Terminal connectors (If appropriate)
Soldering Iron
Solder (Do yourself a favor and get thin solder... much easier to work with)
Various sizes and colors of heat shrink
Newcastle (Optional)
Hot knife
Techflex
Carpet knife
Strippers and crimpers as appropriate
Wire (I use Tsunami 12 GA from our friends at Elemental Designs)
Labels

An enthusiastic helper is optional... but makes life so much more fun:









Step 1.








Strip the wire.

Step 2. 
















Tin the leads as appropriate for your install. These ends are going into terminal blocks. No connectors = Tinned wire!

Step 3. 








Cut heatshrink to length.

Step 4.








Apply heat.

Step 5.








Do the other end of the wire. Here you can see that I have soldered the blue wire, and have prepped the silver one. 

Step 6.








Apply shrink to the other end. 

Step 7.








Using the hot knife, cut the techflex to length. I like to leave it about a half inch short on both ends.

Step 8. 








Tack the flex in place using a short piece of shrink, or electrical tape. 

Step 9.








Cut two longer pieces of shrink and apply to the cable. I like to leave it about a half inch or 3/4 inch long in order to cover the point where the inner conductors meet the outer sheathing. This allows for the cable to be bent, and still cover the joint.

Step 10. 








Apply label. 

Step 11. 








Cut the clear shrink to length and apply. I use the clear to protect the labels. If you aren't labeling the cables then you really don't need it. Unless you like the look.

And that, my friends, is that.









And here's what they look like attached to the drivers. 

























Simple, eh?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

NICE!
Love it love it...
Looks so good..
Peace Troy


----------



## chad

MiloX said:


> An enthusiastic helper is optional... but makes life so much more fun:


^^^^^ Werks for animal crackers too! ^^^^^

When they get older they don't work for crackers... but are indespensible for helping pull wire (gets in smaller spots and actually enjoys doing it) and being a trunk monkey when setting gains.

Chad


----------



## MiloX

lol... I can't wait!!!

Hey chad... I was wondering. What did you do to tame the ER's with your Kickpanel install.


----------



## Boostedrex

I would imagine that wire treatment would involve a decent bit of extra time. But I have to admit that it looks better than any other I have seen to date. I will just have to remember to be that anal when I'm doing the upcoming installs on my RX-7s.  Great work!!


----------



## designer485

You are an absolute inspiration to all of us. It makes me want to rip my entire system out and start from scratch. Keep up the good work, and i look forward to see the end result.


----------



## MiloX

Thanks man!!!!


----------



## MiloX

Oh... are you in LBC or LBNY?


----------



## designer485

I am in Long Beach, CA.


----------



## MiloX

Cool. My wife is from LBNY. Just wondering!


----------



## MiloX

Tonight's progress report. 

No new pics. There should be a LOT over the weekend, however. 

The drivers are now in my downstairs office hooked up to my old Pioneer HT receiver being broken-in. They have been playing since about 7:30 last night, and will continue to play for many days to come. 

I started work on upholstering the partitions and fan stand-offs tonight. 

I'll consider the weekend a huge success if:


I can get the sub-box trim panel complete. This will fill the gap you see between the box and the beauty board here:








I have a plan that should end up with the panel being seamlessly integrated into the box without having to re-glass. we'll see.

I can figure out a usable way to bolt the box into place. I have a few ideas there as well.

I get the doors fully prepped for MB installation. (more mat, ensolite, baffles mounted, and wires dressed)

I can get the fans and switch installed.


----------



## Boostedrex

I'm really digging the v.3 cone! That is really sexy. I don't see why anyone is still buying the v.2 to be honest. That's a 13Ov.3 right?


----------



## MiloX

Yup. 13Ov.3


----------



## alphakenny1

i here at Team n00b Lotus announce the MiloX has sadly left the company. We wish him the best at Team Dynaudio .


----------



## 3.5max6spd

alphakenny1 said:


> i here at Team n00b Lotus announce the MiloX has sadly left the company. We wish him the best at Team Dynaudio .


Tehehehe... 

Looking good MiloX.


----------



## Mazda3SQ

designer485 said:


> You are an absolute inspiration to all of us. It makes me want to rip my entire system out and start from scratch. Keep up the good work, and i look forward to see the end result.


x2...infact I start this weekend...


----------



## Arc

Mazda3SQ said:


> x2...infact I start this weekend...



As do I.


----------



## sleepybrown

I am new to this forum and all I have to say is WOW....this is some excellent work. And you attention to detail in the wiring is impeccable!! Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## MiloX

Hey thanks! Where in the A are ya?


----------



## MiloX

Update time!!!! 

What a day. Freaking hot as hell. Anyways... made some good progress. More on that later. 

First, I need to say what a joy it is to be married to my wife. Take a brief tour of our house with me, will you?

Here is my "bench":








Made good progress finishing up that panel last night. 

And this is on the floor just outside the kitchen:









The foyer:









Here's the office:

























And the "shop":








Yes. There is a boat under there. 

A couple of the "bay":

















And my toolbox:









Yeah. She rocks. She has been totally supportive throughout all of this. Love ya honey!

And onto the progress....

I spent much of the morning prepping the doors:

































When I got done with this.... I was drenched. So I jumped into the kiddie pool with Abby. We splashed around and had a grand time. 









And then it was back to the grind.

Left Midbass installation:

























Right Midbass installation:
























Looks good!!!! And then they were promptly removed and were sent back to the office for more break-in.

And finally I started work on trimming out the sub box:








I am going to re-cover the whole deal with matching trunk liner. Should look pretty good when completed. 

And there you have it... my Saturday.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Great work and excellent attention to detail. Glad to see other G enthusiasts out there !


----------



## 6spdcoupe

alphakenny1 said:


> i here at Team n00b Lotus announce the MiloX has sadly left the company. We wish him the best at Team Dynaudio .


Us Dyn guys are starting to outnumber you lotus n00bs.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Nice.. 
Keep it up man..
Peace troy


----------



## alphakenny1

6spdcoupe said:


> Us Dyn guys are starting to outnumber you lotus n00bs.


quite possible, there's only 3 now in the Team  but also a strong 3  .


----------



## 99IntegraGS

Boostedrex said:


> So did you find anything out concerning your H701 problems yet?





MiloX said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Hopefully over the weekend.
> 
> Time is getting tight!!!!


Any update on the 701? 

JD


----------



## MiloX

alphakenny1 said:


> i here at Team n00b Lotus announce the MiloX has sadly left the company. We wish him the best at Team Dynaudio .


It was with great sadness that I left team n00b Lotus. I wish everyone at Lotus the best of luck and many years of phase plug goodness.


----------



## GlasSman

Analness in wiring is a good thing.


----------



## GlasSman

Stunning work. I'm inspired.


----------



## MiloX

Ok.

Sunday... Sunday!!! SUNDAY!!!!

Not a whole lot of pics, but there was a lot of progress. 

First of all, remember this:








Yeah. The box totally didn't integrate. So I spent some time on it yesterday.

And if you remember from last nights update i got it to this state:









Well... today we have this:









Fits like a glove. I should have taken the shot with the beauty board in, but I was running out of light. But trust me. It lines up perfectly. 

I also figured out a way to mount the box without having to take out the driver:

















The thing isn't going ANYWHERE. 

I am not too thrilled about the backstrap on the top. Looks a bit out of place, but you only see it if you stick your head in there and look up. So it works. 

The brackets on the bottom will be covered by the modified factory carpet. I am going to have it cut into the shape of the new floor, and re bound. So yay for that. 2 things off of the punch list I made on Friday. Plus an additional item in the re-covering of the box. 

And finally the partitions and fan stand-offs were fabbed, upholstered, and installed. Here is a shot that shows what they look like in the car. I SEM'd the inside wall of the partitions with good ol Landau Black to minimize visibility. 









Another shot showing the contrast:









And here are a couple of the fans after I wired them up tonight:

















And that's it. Like I said... not a big update photo-wise, but I exceeded the goals I laid out... so I am very pleased with that.

Till next time!


----------



## Boostedrex

Those fans look different from what I'm used to seeing. Could you post up pics of the whole fan and/or list part number and where you got them? If those are built like I'm thinking it would beat the hell out of using typical round computer case fans. Thanks in advance.

Zach


----------



## Arc

They are squirel cage fans. Also called crossflow fans. Stinger makes a version.

http://www.allproducts.com/machine/jouning/72-jcr3015s.html


----------



## MiloX

Yup. They are Stinger Crossflows.










And, as you can see, you can get them from cardomain.com.

I bought mine from Jeff.


----------



## shinjohn

Keep up the mighty fine work!


----------



## MiloX

99IntegraGS said:


> Any update on the 701?
> 
> JD


Yeah. Swapped the units and it was still happening. Ironically it appears to be a wiring issue. 

I pulled the rack last night and replaced the AGU fuse with an ATO fuse, rechecked all the connections. There was one spot on the batt wire that looked a bit suspect. So.. I just redid it. 

I am also going to run a new Ai-Net cable to the deck. 
We'll see.


----------



## MiloX

PUNCH LIST UPDATE... No pics... Sorry. 

Still to do:


Get new front stage POST HASTE. Dyn System 362 *DONE*
Install new front stage. *DONE*
Fabricate trunk floor. *DONE*
Upholster trunk floor. *DONE*
Upholster finish panels. *DONE*
Upholster remaining areas of trunk. *DONE*
Finish up lighting for trunk panel. *DONE*
Finish photos for install book.
Finish negative battery terminal.*DONE*
Have Jeff's golden ears do their thing. *Heading to Stockbridge on Saturday*
Figure out what is going on with the H701. *DONE*
Make changes to beauty panel to incorporate some of Jeff's suggestions *DONE*
Get OEM Carpet custom cut and binded.
Track down all of the new rattles and resonances I will incur on Saturday evening.
Get my *** handed to me at my first show.


----------



## sleepybrown

What ended up being the problem with the H701? Was it the Ai-Net cable run, or something else?


----------



## tr0y_audi0

MiloX said:


> PUNCH LIST UPDATE... No pics... Sorry.
> 
> Still to do:
> 
> 
> Get new front stage POST HASTE. Dyn System 362 *DONE*
> Install new front stage. *DONE*
> Fabricate trunk floor. *DONE*
> Upholster trunk floor. *DONE*
> Upholster finish panels. *DONE*
> Upholster remaining areas of trunk. *DONE*
> Finish up lighting for trunk panel. *DONE*
> Finish photos for install book.
> Finish negative battery terminal.*DONE*
> Have Jeff's golden ears do their thing. *Heading to Stockbridge on Saturday*
> Figure out what is going on with the H701. *DONE*
> Make changes to beauty panel to incorporate some of Jeff's suggestions *DONE*
> Get OEM Carpet custom cut and binded.
> Track down all of the new rattles and resonances I will incur on Saturday evening.
> Get my *** handed to me at my first show.


Nice..
You have made it look eazy but the hard one will be the last one I think..
"Get my *** handed to me at my first show"

Install Points 10 of 10!!
I went over the 07 install points list man I think you got it covered..
I know you need the final tune but how do you like the Zapco amps?
Peace Troy


----------



## MiloX

sleepybrown said:


> What ended up being the problem with the H701? Was it the Ai-Net cable run, or something else?


Fuse connection was not as tight as it should have been. :blush: 

I was so freaking relieved and pissed at the same time. I mean... connections are basic blocking and tackling. But it is fixed. So yay for that.


----------



## MiloX

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Nice..
> You have made it look eazy but the hard one will be the last one I think..
> "Get my *** handed to me at my first show"
> 
> Install Points 10 of 10!!
> I went over the 07 install points list man I think you got it covered..
> I know you need the final tune but how do you like the Zapco amps?
> Peace Troy


Word. 

I am sooo stoked to finally be competing, but I have no delusions of grandeur. There are some seriously good cars out here in the SE. 

So far, the Zaps are just flat out awesome. They sound so much more powerful than their rating.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

May sell my Arc's & Go back to Zapco's 
Sold My Z200's

I just truly love your install..
the quality is unreal.. That would b one hella costly install if you had to pay to have it done the same $55+ per Hr..
What are you looking at?

Super Props man..
I hope my Dakota will be super one day
Troy


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

Hopefully I can get my truck that nice someday


----------



## chad

MiloX said:


> Fuse connection was not as tight as it should have been. :blush:
> 
> I was so freaking relieved and pissed at the same time. I mean... connections are basic blocking and tackling. But it is fixed. So yay for that.


Do you feel that with all the terminal strips you used and the multitude of connections that you could see this problem plauge you later down the road?

I LOVE the terminal strip idea but I also see nightmares at the same time.

Chad


----------



## VaVroom1

MiloX said:


> Yup. They are Stinger Crossflows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, as you can see, you can get them from cardomain.com.
> 
> I bought mine from Jeff.


excuse me for my ignorance on the squirrel fan. do u use this as a pair in a push pull configuration or just a single piece?


----------



## MiloX

chad said:


> Do you feel that with all the terminal strips you used and the multitude of connections that you could see this problem plauge you later down the road?
> 
> I LOVE the terminal strip idea but I also see nightmares at the same time.
> 
> Chad



Fair question. I don't expect this to be an issue. Last night I went over every connection and made sure we were good to go. I guess it will remain to be seen, but I don't think it will be a problem. 

Chad...you never answered my question on how you tamed your ER issues.


----------



## MiloX

tr0y_audi0 said:


> May sell my Arc's & Go back to Zapco's
> Sold My Z200's
> 
> I just truly love your install..
> the quality is unreal.. That would b one hella costly install if you had to pay to have it done the same $55+ per Hr..
> What are you looking at?
> 
> Super Props man..
> I hope my Dakota will be super one day
> Troy


Thanks Troy!!! I am waaaay beyond figuring out the hours I have into this. I truly have no idea.


----------



## MiloX

VaVroom1 said:


> excuse me for my ignorance on the squirrel fan. do u use this as a pair in a push pull configuration or just a single piece?


You can do either. 

The benefit of this type of fan is the high CFM rating while maintaining a compact size. This fan pushes 45CFM. Most 3" round fans do half that. 

However, if space wasn't a consideration, it would have been much cheaper to go the round fan route.


----------



## chad

Oh, Sorry, musta spaced out.

I found 2 issues, one was that the tweet was loud as all get out in that range where I had ER issues. I pulled back on the EQ a bit. I also pulled back on the TA for that driver just a TAD. I feel that it faked my ear into thinking it was not an issue. It was right as the XO freq, luckily, so I got to leave the XO alone and let the door driver arrive just a bit sooner or at the same time as the ER. I could have just raised the XO freq but I decided to try to play with my mind first. Although the issue was there (evident by closing the door) once everything was buttoned up it sounded just fine. My ER was off the dash pod for the gages, it was aimed right at my face whereas yours will hit your feet. It won't be as evident but if you hear ringing or "intermingling" then I'd goof with it a little bit. I also found a piece felt to work wonders, albeit very ugly, so that may help ont he bottom of your dash. I took an approach of actually trying to use the ER as opposed to making it go away which would have been ugly, labor intensive, or both 

With the new tweets (which I have not seen a polar plot of) I don't seem to have as much of an issue.

Chad


----------



## MiloX

Thanks Chad. I am thinking of creating an under-dash pad with ensolite if needed.


----------



## MiloX

Big update... lots o pics. Mostly boring behind the scenes stuff, but there are some cool pics near the end. 

Here's an updated shot of the wiring... added some more loom to the wires entering the passenger compartment from the trunk. Just making sure ya know? Insulation, flex, loom... yeah. No kill like overkill....

























Sub cable entering trunk compartment:









Signal cable routing:









System ground:









Speaker cable run (Driver side):

























Speaker and power cable run (Passenger side):

































Finished up the battery compartment:

















And onto the fun stuff....

Fan switch:

















And the TRUNK!!!! Cept for the custom OEM carpet...it is DONE!!!!!!

























More to come over the weekend!


----------



## flakko

now THAT is a sweet install. going to use that flexo stuff for my next one...thanks for the tip


----------



## MiloX

Welp. The car is back together. And it sounds waaaaay better than it should for being at this stage. I can't wrap my head around how it will actually sound *better* tomorrow. 

Here's what I will leave you with for the day... 

















I refurbished the beaten kicks. Fixed some minor damage...Texture-coated, color-coated, then clear-coated. They look *almost* like new. 

More to come.


----------



## 02TurboA4

Nice install, very clean


----------



## MiloX

Thanks 02... So when do we get to see yours? I am just buggin out looking at the gear in your sig.


----------



## MiloX

So the Master Jedi had his way with the car today...


OMFGBBQWTF!!!

I can't believe this is my car.


----------



## sleepybrown

LOL!!!! I take it he was able to make it sound better!!!!


----------



## MiloX

J-

You have no IDEA man. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## nepl29

looking good bro..


----------



## fredridge

Milo, I would like to have an idea, when you gonna bring it out to SoCal. so we can hear it? 



MiloX said:


> J-
> 
> You have no IDEA man. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## MiloX

THAT is one hell of a road-trip.


----------



## fredridge

Just start planning for next years BBQ  



MiloX said:


> THAT is one hell of a road-trip.


----------



## Boostedrex

Congrats! I'm very glad to see that Jeff was able to get the system sounding good enough to elicit a post like that from you. That just makes all of the hard work, time, and money seem like it was well worth it. Congrats again and best of luck to you at your first comp.

Zach


----------



## xcoldricex

jawbreaker and dag nasty? nice.


----------



## mach999

I can't believe I haven't looked at this thread until now. Your car looks incredible.


----------



## MiloX

xcoldricex said:


> jawbreaker and dag nasty? nice.


Ya like that?

lol.. It's my subtle nod to my roots.


----------



## brendan 67

No pressure but this thread can never end.Read the whole thing twice yesterday.Awesome install.Loved the wiring lesson.Any more progress.


----------



## xcoldricex

MiloX said:


> Ya like that?
> 
> lol.. It's my subtle nod to my roots.


haha i'd like to hear them on zapco!


quick question - speaker cable and power wire can be run together? is it only the rca signal that shouldn't be run next to the power?


----------



## MiloX

It is generally believed to be best practice to run low-level signal cables separately from power-cables or any other harnesses that may induce EMI. High level cables should be less susceptable to induced noise. 

I personally believe that each install is different, and different vehicles with different components will yeild different results. 4 "Differents"! 

So. If it is going to be a real PITA to separate your RCAs from your power wire... try running them together. See what happens. I'd argue that you are more likely to get induced noise from the body (ground plane) of the vehicle than the power cable. And no... I never worry about speaker cables and their proximity to power cables.


----------



## MiloX

brendan 67 said:


> No pressure but this thread can never end.Read the whole thing twice yesterday.Awesome install.Loved the wiring lesson.Any more progress.


LOL. Thanks. Yeah there has been more progress. Nothing substantial as I am smack dab in the middle of a competition season. I have cut my acrylic panel to allow judges better access to the amps. 

After MECA finals this thread will start to take off again with more build pics.


----------



## brendan 67

Hows the competition season going for you.


----------



## Boostedrex

MiloX said:


> LOL. Thanks. Yeah there has been more progress. Nothing substantial as I am smack dab in the middle of a competition season. I have cut my acrylic panel to allow judges better access to the amps.
> 
> After MECA finals this thread will start to take off again with more build pics.


More build pics? What else are you doing to the system? Some of the gear getting swapped out already?


----------



## BlakeAronson

i just had to give thumbs up for jawbreaker being played! one of my faves.


----------



## pyropoptrt

brendan 67 said:


> Hows the competition season going for you.


I would have to say that Brian's season is going quite well considering he got second place in SQC at IASCA World Finals a few weeks ago.


----------



## doitor

MiloX,
One of the best installs I have seen. Your attention to detail is incredible.
One question. Qhy do you have the RUX-701 in the upper dash if you have the W200? Can't the W200 control all the functions on the h701.
Thanks and congrats again.
Hope to be able to hear your car some day.


----------



## Arc

The C701 is the easiest and fastest way to control the H701.


----------



## pontiacbird

Arc said:


> The C701 is the easiest and fastest way to control the H701.


that's good to know....

i'm surprised i don't see more center console modifications with the processor...i'm thinking of this mod for my next setup if i decide to use this processor....i'm not a fan of the double din....


----------



## mfenske

Milo, I really like the look of your kickpanel enclosures. I am tempted to try something nearly identical in my Xterra but I had a question or two for you first. 1. I'm guessing they sound pretty good? Do you have any additional drivers other than the (Dyns right?) in the kicks? 2. I've had kickpanels in the past but they were more on-axis. Did yours require a lot of tuning? Thanks for the help. Oh, and your install is amazing. I plan on borrowing (stealing  ) some of the techniques you've utilized in my install. Later, Mark.


----------



## MiloX

brendan 67 said:


> Hows the competition season going for you.


I am doing better than I expected. Consistently placing in the top 3 in sound and install. Very surprising. However, I have only attended 2 shows on a national level... IASCA Finals and Elite Summer Nationals. 



Boostedrex said:


> More build pics? What else are you doing to the system? Some of the gear getting swapped out already?


There will be some equipment swapping. Staying with Dynaudio, Zapco, and Elemental. There will be some more refinement done to the build. 



BlakeAronson said:


> i just had to give thumbs up for jawbreaker being played! one of my faves.


WORD.



pyropoptrt said:


> I would have to say that Brian's season is going quite well considering he got second place in SQC at IASCA World Finals a few weeks ago.


Thanks Lee. Oh... guys... Lee took 3rd in SQC. He's just being modest. 



doitor said:


> MiloX,
> One of the best installs I have seen. Your attention to detail is incredible.
> One question. Qhy do you have the RUX-701 in the upper dash if you have the W200? Can't the W200 control all the functions on the h701.
> Thanks and congrats again.
> Hope to be able to hear your car some day.


Thanks. Sweat the details, bro. I like having the direct control over the processor with the C701. No need to dive into menus, etc... For the initial build, I used the factory deck and the H701. I had to stick the RUX somewhere.

Come on out to MECA finals, or SBN and you will not only get to hear my car...but you will hear a lot of great cars. Most better than mine. 



Arc said:


> The C701 is the easiest and fastest way to control the H701.


Word. 



mfenske said:


> Milo, I really like the look of your kickpanel enclosures. I am tempted to try something nearly identical in my Xterra but I had a question or two for you first. 1. I'm guessing they sound pretty good? Do you have any additional drivers other than the (Dyns right?) in the kicks? 2. I've had kickpanels in the past but they were more on-axis. Did yours require a lot of tuning? Thanks for the help. Oh, and your install is amazing. I plan on borrowing (stealing  ) some of the techniques you've utilized in my install. Later, Mark.


Thanks. The kicks were very easy to make, and the off-axis response of the domes are well suited for this type of install. I won't lie. A lot of tuning has gone into the car. However, it sounded really nice straight out of the box. Feel free to use whatever tickles your fancy. All I ask is that you try to improve upon what I have done. 

It's the only way for us to push the ball forward, ya know?


----------



## dawgdan

I got to hear this car today. 

The install is incredible. But the really important part - how it sounds - abso-freakin-lutely blew me away.

Nice meeting you, Brian. Let me know anything you may need for your car.


----------



## BigRed

Milo,

Wayne tells me you have those domes crossed pretty low, please tell. What are your crossover points

Secondly, are you thinking of going with a cone in the kick or is that heresay?



Jim B


----------



## MiloX

BigRed said:


> Milo,
> 
> Wayne tells me you have those domes crossed pretty low, please tell. What are your crossover points
> 
> Secondly, are you thinking of going with a cone in the kick or is that heresay?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim B


Yeah. They are crossed very low. 250 5th order. 

I may go with a cone. Don't know yet.


----------



## MiloX

dawgdan said:


> I got to hear this car today.
> 
> The install is incredible. But the really important part - how it sounds - abso-freakin-lutely blew me away.
> 
> Nice meeting you, Brian. Let me know anything you may need for your car.



Thanks Dan! It was fun hanging out with you, too bro!


----------



## 00RedRT

dawgdan said:


> I got to hear this car today.
> 
> The install is incredible. But the really important part - how it sounds - abso-freakin-lutely blew me away.
> 
> Nice meeting you, Brian. Let me know anything you may need for your car.



Ditto, though I heard Brian's car back at IASCA Finals last month.

Seriously, Dynaudio should offer this guy commission for all the speakers they sell from mere seat time in this outstanding SQ ride. It also proved to me that once I have my system installed that I'll be having Mr. Smith tune it.


----------



## MiloX

00RedRT said:


> Ditto, though I heard Brian's car back at IASCA Finals last month.
> 
> Seriously, Dynaudio should offer this guy commission for all the speakers they sell from mere seat time in this outstanding SQ ride. It also proved to me that once I have my system installed that I'll be having Mr. Smith tune it.


Lol... A freaking t-shirt would be nice. The guys in denmark don't have a lot of swag, that's for sure. 

Thanks for the comments Darren.


----------



## MiloX

BigRed said:


> Milo,
> 
> Wayne tells me you have those domes crossed pretty low, please tell. What are your crossover points
> 
> Secondly, are you thinking of going with a cone in the kick or is that heresay?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim B


I spoke with Wayne tonight about your setup. I agree, you need to lower the hp on your domes. I would not recommend running them where I have them set (especially if you are heavy handed with the volume knob like me   )unless you like buying new speakers every 6 months. Try dropping them down to 700 @ 12 or 500 @ 24. For reference, the passives are set at 900 @ 6. As long as you don't beat the piss out of them you should be in good shape. I would also recommend setting the gains with a scope if you have one available.


----------



## Boostedrex

WOW!! Those domes are crossed insanely low. I didn't know that there was another dome mid out there that could cross that low other than the DLS Iridium dome.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

I've read this entire thread possibly for the 4th time now, and am still very much impressed. This has been an inspiring read and has provided me with a clear path for my wiring plans. I truly hope you don't mind a bit of homage in the form of immitation  Thanks again MiloX.

Mario


----------



## BigRed

Milo,

Thanks for the heads up. I have them at 500hz right now with the midbass playing to 630 at 6db. it sounds good, BUT I just got the h900 in. I can't believe how much of a difference this processor is in sound quality compared to the 701. I'm not hating on the 701 BUT this thing is pure sex.

I'm still in the learning mode of the new processor so it will take me a few days to get it dialed in.

How many domes have you really blown up?


----------



## MiloX

One pair so far.

How is the MB treating you lp'd that high and shallow? Frequency dependent wander? Localization issues?


----------



## BigRed

Hey Milo,

Its not that bad, but I am itching to try it at 315.

What did you end up for crossover points? mb/mr/tw and slopes?

Just curious

Thanks

Jim


----------



## kimokalihi

If I can do clean installs like this by the time I die, I will have died happy, I'm sure of it. 

Great job, I envy your skills and will forever work on my own until they are as good as yours!


----------



## johnson

Very clean setup but pics would be better if it werent zoomed all the way in. Ill have to read more about the barrier strips.


----------



## freeride1685

holy crap.....


----------



## lashlee

I'll agree that it's a great sounding car, especially since it has beat me before!!! 

Seriously though, Brian is a great guy, with some mad skills, and an awesome camera!!

His car is the catalyst that made me swap to an alpine setup that is going in the car over the winter!!!


----------



## Boostedrex

lashlee said:


> I'll agree that it's a great sounding car, especially since it has beat me before!!!
> 
> Seriously though, Brian is a great guy, with some mad skills, and an awesome camera!!
> 
> His car is the catalyst that made me swap to an alpine setup that is going in the car over the winter!!!


That's a very big statement.

And I'm still waiting to hear what equipment is being swapped out during the off season. Don't keep us all waiting Brian.


----------



## lashlee

I don't know what's planned for Brian, but his setup was a big reason I am getting rid of my old EQ232, and going to a W205/H701. Brian and I have nearly identical front stages, though mounted differently, and I couldn't believe what I heard!!!

I have heard that he does have something up his sleeve for the winter though... It just might be heresay though!!


----------



## BigRed

dome for cone


----------



## Sephiroth619

MiloX, what camera are you using and why are the pictures so damn crystal clear?


----------



## 99IntegraGS

sephiroth619 said:


> MiloX, what camera are you using and why are the pictures so damn crystal clear?


I asked him that once...



99IntegraGS said:


> MiloX,
> 
> What kind of camera do you have/use? Your pics are always really nice.
> 
> JD


His response?



MiloX said:


> Thanks!! Nikon D40


JD


----------



## Boostedrex

BigRed said:


> dome for cone


At least then he wouldn't have to worry about where his X-over point is for that midrange.


----------



## GlasSman

He does take some nice crystal clear pics.


----------



## Gveto

Greetings Milo,
Can you tell me more about your Zapco Studio 54? Zapco's webstie only shows a model named Studio 50. Do you still have this amp? 

Maybe a picture?  

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Tonyguy

Wow Milo, this car is incredible and the install leaves me speechless. Thank you for doing this thread and leaving links to where you got what. This thread will be a tool to me when I build a system again. BTW, did you have any trouble replacing the stock G35 radio? I heard its a lot of work. And because of you, I'm really considering running Dyns on my next install instead of the Hertz I ran before. Props to you man, you got skills. If you're ever in Chicago, LMK so I can get a listen. 

BTW, Subscribed.


----------



## Scott P

heh I swear this is the most commented on, viewed install I think I ahve ever seen. I've ran across the car now on atleast 4 forums and having seen and heard it at a few comps now I must say pictures do it no justice. The attention to detail is second to none. I can't wait to see the next rendition.


----------



## Ge0

I just read through this entire thing twice at work and did not get caught, yaaayyy!!! It was addicting, couldn't stop myself. :blush: 

Beautiful install Brian.

It's making me start to think my choice of tweeter location is not all that whacked out. You're now the second success story I've read today that is doing this style of kick mount.

Any insite on what you had to do to make this work? Surface treatments, TA and/or EQ tricks?

THX

Ge0


----------



## MiloX

BigRed said:


> Hey Milo,
> 
> Its not that bad, but I am itching to try it at 315.
> 
> What did you end up for crossover points? mb/mr/tw and slopes?
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


Cool!

MB 40-180 30 & 24
MR 250-4.5 30 & 24
TW 5.6 @ 24


----------



## MiloX

kimokalihi said:


> If I can do clean installs like this by the time I die, I will have died happy, I'm sure of it.
> 
> Great job, I envy your skills and will forever work on my own until they are as good as yours!


Thanks. For me it comes down to not pressuring myself to meet an unrealistic deadline. Envision what you want it to look like, and redo the work until you are satisfied.


----------



## MiloX

Boostedrex said:


> That's a very big statement.
> 
> And I'm still waiting to hear what equipment is being swapped out during the off season. Don't keep us all waiting Brian.


In time! In time!

Lashlee... thanks for the props!


----------



## MiloX

johnson said:


> Very clean setup but pics would be better if it werent zoomed all the way in.


???

Tell me what kind of image you are looking for. I am sure I have it somewhere.


----------



## MiloX

freeride1685 said:


> holy crap.....


LOL!


----------



## MiloX

Boostedrex said:


> At least then he wouldn't have to worry about where his X-over point is for that midrange.










TM


----------



## MiloX

Gveto said:


> Greetings Milo,
> Can you tell me more about your Zapco Studio 54? Zapco's webstie only shows a model named Studio 50. Do you still have this amp?
> 
> Maybe a picture?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


Sent you a PM today!


----------



## MiloX

Tonyguy said:


> Wow Milo, this car is incredible and the install leaves me speechless. Thank you for doing this thread and leaving links to where you got what. This thread will be a tool to me when I build a system again. BTW, did you have any trouble replacing the stock G35 radio? I heard its a lot of work. And because of you, I'm really considering running Dyns on my next install instead of the Hertz I ran before. Props to you man, you got skills. If you're ever in Chicago, LMK so I can get a listen.
> 
> BTW, Subscribed.


That's awesome Tony. Thanks for the comments. 

No. No troubles swapping the radio. You just need to get some JDM parts to make it work: Trim bezel and an HVAC controller. 

Hertz drivers are really nice. Jeff Smith's car sounds phenomenal.


----------



## MiloX

Ge0 said:


> I just read through this entire thing twice at work and did not get caught, yaaayyy!!! It was addicting, couldn't stop myself. :blush:
> 
> Beautiful install Brian.
> 
> It's making me start to think my choice of tweeter location is not all that whacked out. You're now the second success story I've read today that is doing this style of kick mount.
> 
> Any insite on what you had to do to make this work? Surface treatments, TA and/or EQ tricks?
> 
> THX
> 
> Ge0


Thanks Ge0! Yeah... kick mounted tweets can be tricky. I have surface treatments under the dash and on the side of the console. Helps dramatically with early reflections from the tweets. Less so with the MR's.

There is both parallel and delta delay applied to both the tweeters and midranges. The parallel delay helps raise the stage and better acoustically couple the two point sources. The delta is for center and width.


----------



## MiloX

So this thread is "officially caught-up".

Sorry for the delay guys. 

There was a competition in Nashville. You may have heard about it.  

Had to do some tuning!


----------



## Tonyguy

MiloX said:


> That's awesome Tony. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> No. No troubles swapping the radio. You just need to get some JDM parts to make it work: Trim bezel and an HVAC controller.
> 
> Hertz drivers are really nice. Jeff Smith's car sounds phenomenal.


Could you post a link to where you got those jdm pieces from? I'm sure it'll help anyone wanting to mod a g35. Your build really makes me want a G.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Tonyguy said:


> Could you post a link to where you got those jdm pieces from? I'm sure it'll help anyone wanting to mod a g35. Your build really makes me want a G.


http://www.grubbsperformance.com/servlet/Categories?category=G35+SEDAN:INTERIOR

Quite easy to do too, most tedious part is removing and reconnecting the dual climate button - if you have it.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

WooT I beat Brian to another PWing post.


----------



## Tonyguy

6spdcoupe said:


> http://www.grubbsperformance.com/servlet/Categories?category=G35+SEDAN:INTERIOR
> 
> Quite easy to do too, most tedious part is removing and reconnecting the dual climate button - if you have it.


niiiice. Thanks.


----------



## MiloX

lol


+1


----------



## Ge0

MiloX said:


> There is both parallel and delta delay applied to both the tweeters and midranges. The parallel delay helps raise the stage and better acoustically couple the two point sources. The delta is for center and width.


I'm a little confused, but, I think the confusion simply lies in the terminology you used to describe T/A.

By parallel do you mean something like you delay the SET of midbasses to account for the fact that they are approx 8" away from the midrange/tweet combo? The mids seem to be the furthest away from you. The midrange and tweets are nearly on top of each other. I can't imagine you would do much "parallel" T/A on the tweets to align them with the mids, assuming I have the terminology straight.

By delta do you mean delaying all speakers on one side to center the image for the driver and/or passenger?

I believe I have a handle on the text book basics of T/A. However, I have yet to learn some of the "tricks of the trade" that might venture outside the norm to gain an advantage. Or, does something like this even exist?

Ge0


----------



## Scott P

Ge0 said:


> I'm a little confused, but, I think the confusion simply lies in the terminology you used to describe T/A.
> 
> By parallel do you mean something like you delay the SET of midbasses to account for the fact that they are approx 8" away from the midrange/tweet combo? The mids seem to be the furthest away from you. The midrange and tweets are nearly on top of each other. I can't imagine you would do much "parallel" T/A on the tweets to align them with the mids, assuming I have the terminology straight.
> 
> By delta do you mean delaying all speakers on one side to center the image for the driver and/or passenger?
> 
> I believe I have a handle on the text book basics of T/A. However, I have yet to learn some of the "tricks of the trade" that might venture outside the norm to gain an advantage. Or, does something like this even exist?
> 
> Ge0


you'd be amazed what some of the "tricks of the trade" are. They are way simpler than you think in most cases. Brian and Jeff taught me that and I've been installing for almost ten years. My butt still hurts from kicking myself so hard.


----------



## Ge0

Scott P said:


> you'd be amazed what some of the "tricks of the trade" are. They are way simpler than you think in most cases. Brian and Jeff taught me that and I've been installing for almost ten years. My butt still hurts from kicking myself so hard.


Scott,

Don't bring stuff like this up AND NOT elaborate . Please, by all means explain...

Ge0


----------



## d5sc

Wow, this install and the attention to detail is amazing!!! Mighty fine work!!!


----------



## Scott P

Ge0 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Don't bring stuff like this up AND NOT elaborate . Please, by all means explain...
> 
> Ge0


i'll give you this example. I had a bad problem with my sub pulling too far back in the sound stage. I tried all sorts of rememdies such as T/A, Eq'ing, Phase adjustment. You know what ended up needing to be done? Turn the subs around from rear facing to front facing and adjust the gain accordingly. That was all I had to do. a five minute fix for something i put several hours of tuning into to try and fix. There were other things more specific to my car but this example best exemplifies the KISS principle.


----------



## GeoffB

I have been watching this thread since the start and all i can say is it just gets better and better, the attension to detail and photo skills are just breath taking.


----------



## BillPleasant

Gents! Long time lurker, first post...thanks for having me!

I've checked Brian's ride in person and it is MORE spectacular in person! I hope you guys get to check it out at some point, it is MORE than worth it!


----------



## MiloX

Napoleon Dynomite!!! What's up Mr. Bill! Thanks for the kind words! Glad to have you on here. 

Ge0, 

You are absolutely correct! When I refer to parallel delay I am talking about delaying the set of drivers to acousitcally align them front to back. Delta delay refers to delaying a driver for l/r PLDs!

I have also found that sometimes when adding parallel delay to the sets you may also have to add an ms here or there on each side to better acousitcally couple the sets.


----------



## Ge0

MiloX said:


> Napoleon Dynomite!!! What's up Mr. Bill! Thanks for the kind words! Glad to have you on here.
> 
> Ge0,
> 
> You are absolutely correct! When I refer to parallel delay I am talking about delaying the set of drivers to acousitcally align them front to back. Delta delay refers to delaying a driver for l/r PLDs!
> 
> I have also found that sometimes when adding parallel delay to the sets you may also have to add an ms here or there on each side to better acousitcally couple the sets.


Thanks for the confirmation. It seems in line with what I have already done. About the only thing I have not done with T/A so far is add the sub into the alignment mix. I have NO problem with a percieved image of bass up front. So I wonder if I should go through the efforts of trying this. Awe, what the hell, I have the Shiznot Zapco gear. Why not give it a shot. It's just a few hour trial and saving off to a test file. 

My latest cunumdrum. Do I build pods for my tweets under the dash or try to flush mount them into the kicks similar to what you have done. Right now I'm aiming them towards my head on axis. Mounting them off axis would mean more acoustical treatment and work on the EQ. But, I wonder if doing so would offer a better image for the passenger vs. being geared entirely towards ME the driver. I'd like to show my wife what good sound is like. Then perhaps MAYBE she'll understand why I spend countless hours fugging with my vehicle. As of right now she just thinks I'm a nut job.

Ge0

Ge0


----------



## MiloX

Bah... Just put er in the driver's seat.


----------



## Humm_MeSUT

Great looking install!


----------



## Boostedrex

MiloX said:


> Bah... Just put er in the driver's seat.


I was thinking the exact same thing when I read through his post. LOL!! Great minds think alike I guess.

Brian, I do have a question. I know that you're currently using the H701 for your processing right? Are you going to keep that or are you switching to the processing in the Zapco amps for next season? I'll probably PM you about the T/A stuff you were talking about as I got a bit lost on that one.

Zach


----------



## loNote

G35s are sweet cars. you put a lot of work into that, and it looks awesome! good work


----------



## MiloX

Boostedrex said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing when I read through his post. LOL!! Great minds think alike I guess.
> 
> Brian, I do have a question. I know that you're currently using the H701 for your processing right? Are you going to keep that or are you switching to the processing in the Zapco amps for next season? I'll probably PM you about the T/A stuff you were talking about as I got a bit lost on that one.
> 
> Zach


Zach... feel free to PM me. 

Yeah... I am going to use the built in DSP in the DCs for next season.


----------



## mobeious

milo u need to come down to SBN this year in daytona so i can check ur whip out


----------



## pyropoptrt

I would have to agree to mobeious, I would love some more seat time in the G-ride.


----------



## MiloX

Oh yeah... I'll be in Daytona. 

Look forward to seeing all of you guys again. And Lee... I needs to get a MkIV fix in.


----------



## Ge0

MiloX said:


> Zach... feel free to PM me.
> 
> Yeah... I am going to use the built in DSP in the DCs for next season.



You haven't even tapped into those amps processing power?!!! Holy Cow!

I might, and I say just might, consider keeping both the Alpine unit and the DC refs. Even for the sole purpose of having the 1/3rd octave EQ available in the alpine for fine tuning (L/R balance stuff at specific frequencies). The Zaps processors are awesome. I've been able to work wonders with them. However, unless you have 20 bands per channel of parametric (or more) to work with you might find yourself a little limited.

However, you did do a lot of work up front in your install to minimize response anomalies. You might be OK.

Ge0


----------



## Whiterabbit

if an install needed 20 bands of EQ per channel, I would suspect major, major install problems.


----------



## mobeious

iv been thinkin of ditchin my arc kars and H701 and doin some zap dc ref... any pros and cons?


----------



## Ge0

Whiterabbit said:


> if an install needed 20 bands of EQ per channel, I would suspect major, major install problems.


It's not that you necessarily NEED them. It's having them available. I have consumed 10 bands each for my mids and could use a few more to accomplish what I want to. I find myself overlapping a few at various Q's to get a specific effect. Now, I'm sure if I used the ones I have more efficiently I might be able to make due with what I had. But, after that is all said and done, if I wanted to do some L/R balancing at specific frequencies I could not do this without screwing with what I already have. Mind you, my install is less than optimal. I'm fighting to overcome the crud the factory amp injects into the system. That, and a 2 way setup with mids in the stock door locations poses its own challenges. The only freedom I have is with tweeter placement.

It's better to have more processing power than what you need than not enough.

Ask Kirk how many bands per channel he has in his world championship Acura. I heard Randy was using double that in his ride before the unfortunate accident knocked it out.

I have no idea what these guys are doing with 30+ parametric bands per channel on some speakers. Whatever it is, it appears to be working.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

mobeious said:


> iv been thinkin of ditchin my arc kars and H701 and doin some zap dc ref... any pros and cons?


I owned a H700 based system and now the DC Ref equivalent. I may be able to lend some insite.

What I liked about the Alpine Rig

1.) Dolby Digital decoding and multi-channel sound. When recordings were done "right" in multichannel they were just amazing. The rest was gimicky garbage.
2.) 1/3rd octave EQ's per channel.
3.) The wired remote that allowed you to make adjustments on the fly. Once you learned the endless sea of menus, it was quick and painless to make adjustments while doing something as simple as sitting at a traffic light.
4.) The autosetting algorithm. It had its problems but was an excellent base to start with.

What I disliked about the Alpine Rig 

1.) NOISE
2.) Quirks in software
3.) SLOW reaction, takes forever to update...
4.) Paramatric EQ was VERY limited. To the point to where I did not want to use it.
5.) I could never get the levels between sources to match. The DVD input was always louder than analog sources such as the radio.
6.) Not related to the H700, but the IVA-D900 was EXTREMELY slow. To the point where I did not want to use it to adjust the H700.

How the Zapco solution compares:

1.) The user interface via laptop is far superior. EVERYTHING is laid out right in front of you.
2.) Reaction time to hear changes is quantum leaps faster. No discernable latency.
3.) ZERO noise.
4.) Programming via laptop rules, but it is not necessarily convenient. It is tough making quick changes when you have to plug in and boot a laptop. I know Zapco has a wired remote but have not tried it yet. Too expensive for the time being.
5.) Which leads me to a con. EXPENSIVE as a mofo.
6.) Another MINOR con. You can't rapidly mute channels using the DPN interface. You need to use a slider to adjust independant channel levels. Tough when you want to do quick on the spot checks of a specific driver.
7.) The parametric EQ function rules. I've gained a new appreciation for them since acquiring this equipment. On the other hand, I wish I had a few more than 10 bands per channel.
8.) The simplicity of wiring this system is much better. Having the processor built into your amp minimizes clutter.
9.) CON: Being tied to the proprietary SymbiLink stuff sucks. It does offer great advantages but you need to spend a non-trivial amount of money on cabling to complete your system. The option to use cheap and available RCA cables would be nice. 
10.) The biggest advantage of the DC ref solution is the preservation of sound quality. You will not hear artifacts or reduction in SQ due to digital processing. Period...

That is all I have time for now. Must go to bed.

Ge0


----------



## MiloX

^^^

Ge0, 

You nailed it. Very well thought out response, and right on target!


----------



## Ge0

MiloX said:


> ^^^
> 
> Ge0,
> 
> You nailed it. Very well thought out response, and right on target!


Thx:blush: 

Ge0


----------



## mobeious

my original plan was to do image dynamic X6's in doors or kicks with Legista 4's in kicks and XS1 tweets in pillers with a KAR 300.2 and Kar 300.4 and Kar1000.1 on some new IDQ V3's now my thoughts are ditching 3way goin to 2 way and just ditching the L4's and run a 1000.4 and 1100.1 or keeping 3way and doin 650.6 and 1100.1


----------



## MiloX

How many IDQ's?

You may be satisfied with the 2 1000.4's. 

250w to the Q'a should be more than plenty.


----------



## mobeious

3-4 IDQ 15's its a shop truck so it has to be able to shake and bake and image i beleive bumped the rms up to 650


----------



## MiloX

Well... ya... then the 1100.1 is a great choice. How are you going to align the Q's? Sealed?


----------



## mobeious

really havent maped out the back of the truck yet but i might go ported, i dunno they only require 2-3 cubes ported but i think sealed might give me some more options install wise... and i was actualy talking to the guys at image and i might just do 12's because they are saying the 15's might be a while befor they are avalible


----------



## dummptyhummpty

Wow! That is one clean install and has inspired me for when I start (finish?) work on my car the next few weeks. I'd go out right now and start ripping everything apart, but I have two finals to study for . Thanks for the inspiration and I can't wait to see where this goes.

I do have two questions though:

1) I'm pretty sure the factory sound deadening on the doors in my car is similar to the factory deadening on your car. If I'm not competing, should I worry about adding more? The reason I ask is that I have heard sound deadening can add a lot of weight to the car. I track my car occasionally (for fun) and would like to keep the weight down if I can.

2) Is there a big advantage to using Symbilink? I did some quick research last night, but i'm not sure if it's something I should really worry about.


----------



## MiloX

Thanks dummpty,

The factory sound deadening was ok at best. Adding a couple of layers to the outer and inner-skins can have a tremendous (3 to 5db... I think Bikinpunk??? did an analysis of the Frequency response before and after deadening/sealing). It also lowers the resonant frequency of the door... which is a good thing! There is a point of diminishing returns, however. Yeah, it adds some weight... add an intake to make up for it!

WRT symbilink...I can tell you that I will not run an unbalanced signal again. The noise rejection principles are plainly evident. It's not snake-oil wiring mumbo-jumbo... it's straight up science. The built-in line driver makes a big difference as well.... less gain=less noise. Obviously Zapco is not the only brand that accepts a balanced differential input, but the system they have put together is painless to use.

If you don't have induced noise... don't worry about it.


----------



## dummptyhummpty

MiloX said:


> Thanks dummpty,
> 
> The factory sound deadening was ok at best. Adding a couple of layers to the outer and inner-skins can have a tremendous (3 to 5db... I think Bikinpunk??? did an analysis of the Frequency response before and after deadening/sealing). It also lowers the resonant frequency of the door... which is a good thing! There is a point of diminishing returns, however. Yeah, it adds some weight... add an intake to make up for it!


So should I just add a layer or two of dynamat (or similar product) to the doors? Add an intake?! I added a supercharger so I guess I should be good.  



MiloX said:


> WRT symbilink...I can tell you that I will not run an unbalanced signal again. The noise rejection principles are plainly evident. It's not snake-oil wiring mumbo-jumbo... it's straight up science. The built-in line driver makes a big difference as well.... less gain=less noise. Obviously Zapco is not the only brand that accepts a balanced differential input, but the system they have put together is painless to use.
> 
> If you don't have induced noise... don't worry about it.


Ah cool, I was wondering if there was a real world benefit and it seems that there is. I don't own any ZapCo amps and the only noise I have seems to be coming from the stock amp (being replaced by a DLS A4 soon), so I think I will hold off for now. If I ever get into competing (yeah right) then I'll look at ZapCo. Thanks for the help!

Also what is the point of the speaker terminal blocks, is that so if you change you trunk setup, you don't have to run new speaker wire to the doors?


----------



## ///Audience

dummptyhummpty said:


> So should I just add a layer or two of dynamat (or similar product) to the doors? Add an intake?! I added a supercharger so I guess I should be good.


the weight will add traction!


----------



## MiloX

Cut up hands with butyl under the fingernails can only mean one thing....




Automotive surgery!

Stay tuned!


----------



## DonovanM

MiloX said:


> Cut up hands with butyl under the fingernails can only mean one thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automotive surgery!
> 
> Stay tuned!


Tease as always 

Staying tuned!


----------



## customtronic

MiloX said:


> Cut up hands with butyl under the fingernails can only mean one thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automotive surgery!
> 
> Stay tuned!



Ahh sh1t!!!!! Does this mean you're going to change some stuff? Damn...there goes me defending/keeping the world title!!!!


----------



## MiloX

customtronic said:


> Ahh sh1t!!!!! Does this mean you're going to change some stuff? Damn...there goes me defending/keeping the world title!!!!


 

As long as the trophies stay on "The Z" I don't care who has em! Your title is probably very safe. 

Specially if you pull another 99.999999999999999999/100.


----------



## customtronic

MiloX said:


> As long as the trophies stay on "The Z" I don't care who has em! Your title is probably very safe.
> 
> Specially if you pull another 99.999999999999999999/100.


For those of you that don't know Brian and I....don't let him fool you. Numbers/scores don't mean anything. He has a [email protected]@ss install and he had me worried big time. Neither one of us knew who would win until they called out the names. I agree with him that as long as someone from Team Z wins I'm cool with that. Friendly competition is a great thing. My install wouldn't be nearly as good if it wasn't for Brian. After seeing the pics of his wiring I gutted my Magnum and re-did every bit of my wiring. I'm sure him and I will be going back and forth next season also! Brian is definately my brother-from-another-mother.


----------



## syd-monster

MiLox and other thread watchers, thank you! (from one of the noob's to DIYMA)
Great thread, great install & great attention to detail. I know alot of people spend alot of $$ and time on buying 'great' equipment. Only to get it quickly installed, because they have to have it yesterday.
Your car just reminds me about one (all be it the most important) thing; _its all about the install_. Well done and thanks for sharing your ride with us.
Greetings from Sydney Australia!


----------



## MiloX

Thanks to Julian Franklin for the help over the weekend. Drivers are playing and being broken in as we speak. 

So far I am impressed with the upper midrange clarity of these drivers. 

More to come!


----------



## MiloX

Thanks Syd!


----------



## Thumper26

nice brian!

i may have missed it, but what size speaker is that?


----------



## MiloX

They are Dynaudio 162GT's. 

6.5" Bandpassed from 200-3.5k


----------



## Scott P

As usual the work looks beautiful Brian, but then again it's what we have come to expect 

I'll tell you what though, I am really, really, REEEEEEEALLY glad I won't be competing against you and Steve this year.


----------



## customtronic

Looks great Brian. That should sound awsome! Next week I should find out about that speaker deal (shhhh) that I mentioned on our other site. It sounds like it will work out. I think the new speakers will sound better than my AD's. We'll see. I can't wait to listen to the new and improved G!!!


----------



## Thumper26

steve, i'd like to meet up with you sometime. i live in chattanooga, and have to go to clarksville every now and then for work.


----------



## customtronic

Thumper26 said:


> steve, i'd like to meet up with you sometime. i live in chattanooga, and have to go to clarksville every now and then for work.


Anytime Bro. Just shoot me an IM or an e-mail.


----------



## BillPleasant

Wow! Looks great Brian!! Biter...I wonder what other not-so-tall Nissan guy did something JUUUUUST like that.....Hmmmmmm..... 

Looks top notch as usual!!! More More More!!!


----------



## BigRed

I called it.  Milo going with a cone driver  Well.....I had some inside info....wink wink


----------



## DonovanM

MiloX said:


> They are Dynaudio 162GT's.
> 
> 6.5" Bandpassed from 200-3.5k


8-6.5-1  

That takes balls, I like it!

Strange how that Dyn driver has 2 different mounting hole configs... 6 and 4 holes 

Where're the tweets going now?


----------



## s10scooter

Interesting. Looks simple and easy enough to do. How do you plan on covering it?


----------



## MiloX

DonovanM said:


> 8-6.5-1
> 
> That takes balls, I like it!
> 
> Strange how that Dyn driver has 2 different mounting hole configs... 6 and 4 holes
> 
> Where're the tweets going now?


The driver is Dynaudio's "OEM Drop-in replacement" driver. That's why the basket is slimmer and the holes are different. 

Tweets are going to go um. Higher.


----------



## MiloX

s10scooter said:


> Interesting. Looks simple and easy enough to do. How do you plan on covering it?


With stuff. 



Seriously though... I have a couple of options floating around the ol noggin. One will be stupid easy. The other... not so much.


----------



## GeoffB

Nice update, they even look like they were made for there.


----------



## Ge0

DonovanM said:


> Where're the tweets going now?


I'll betcha he does something nobody has seen before...

Ge0


----------



## sleepybrown

MiloX said:


> One will be stupid easy.


...hey everyone does not have your fabrication skills....Mr.

 



DonovanM said:


> Where're the tweets going now?


...I know, I know....


----------



## Lumadar

Hey Brian, beautiful freaking work (as always). I'm excited to see the finished product.

Random question- where would one find grommets locally like the one you have a close-up of in your 3rd or 4th pic? (Just the small black grommet).

Thanks!


----------



## DonovanM

Ge0 said:


> I'll betcha he does something nobody has seen before...
> 
> Ge0


Firing down from the sun visors... firing at the windshield from the rearview mirror?


----------



## Ge0

DonovanM said:


> Firing down from the sun visors... firing at the windshield from the rearview mirror?


Don't laugh too hard. An audio engineer from one of the big 3 demonstrated a vehicle to me a few years back that mounted ribbons in the headliner. One above each ear. This was done on the drivers and passengers side. At the time fancy DSP's with all the goodies we take for granted now were not available. Even so, the soundstage in this minivan was damn impressive.
Makes sense, the response plots from an article posted here a while back show that firing straight at you is not much different than above your head. It's behind you that gets tricky...

Could this be what Brian is up to?

Ge0


----------



## MiloX

Lumadar said:


> Hey Brian, beautiful freaking work (as always). I'm excited to see the finished product.
> 
> Random question- where would one find grommets locally like the one you have a close-up of in your 3rd or 4th pic? (Just the small black grommet).
> 
> Thanks!


I *think* I got those at the Depot.


----------



## MiloX

Ge0 said:


> Don't laugh too hard. An audio engineer from one of the big 3 demonstrated a vehicle to me a few years back that mounted ribbons in the headliner. One above each ear. This was done on the drivers and passengers side. At the time fancy DSP's with all the goodies we take for granted now were not available. Even so, the soundstage in this minivan was damn impressive.
> Makes sense, the response plots from an article posted here a while back show that firing straight at you is not much different than above your head. It's behind you that gets tricky...
> 
> Could this be what Brian is up to?
> 
> Ge0


You guys are cwazy!

I know of at least one other car that is going to be running the same tweet setup.


----------



## Ge0

MiloX said:


> You guys are cwazy!
> 
> I know of at least one other car that is going to be running the same tweet setup.


Regardless of where you decide to move them , what prompted the decision to move? Just wanting to try something different or did the old location limit you somehow?

Ge0


----------



## MiloX

Ge0 said:


> Regardless of where you decide to move them , what prompted the decision to move? Just wanting to try something different or did the old location limit you somehow?
> 
> Ge0


I had some rainbow and stage height issues that I could just not get around. Not to say that the height was bad. It wasn't. Just not as high and as stable as I want it. 

If my IASCA class would have mandated 2 seat judging, I think I would still try to figure out a way to make the kicks work... but since I am in a one-seat class I am going to try someplace new.


----------



## BillPleasant

Ooooh, OOOooooh, Brian! You *ARE* going to do the Fiero seats with the speakers in the headrest, ain't ya?? You sly debbil, you.

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BigRed

He is going to do something nobody has ever done......put tweets in the apillar!! j/k Brian  Can't wait to see what you have cookin


----------



## doitor

Top Secret.
Got a secret glimpse of Bryan's new install.
Please don't tell anyone.


----------



## bigabe

That's gonna be a little on the bright side.


----------



## Thumper26

lol, would you describe that as "open" or "airy"?


----------



## doitor

Thumper26 said:


> lol, would you describe that as "open" or "airy"?


If you find it to "airy" you just need to close the glove box.
LOL.


----------



## BigRed

he closes the glove box for competition


----------



## Jeff Smith

Brian, where are the pics of the new 18" subs in the trunk?


----------



## MiloX

Not taken. 

I see Keith Turner lurking.


----------



## Ge0

BigRed said:


> he closes the glove box for competition


He needs to dress that wiring up and install some neon tech flex .

Ge0


----------



## DonovanM

Jeff Smith said:


> Brian, where are the pics of the new 18" subs in the trunk?


For serious?


----------



## MiloX

Well... If I went from a 3" MR to a 6.5" MR... Would a pair of 18's be that big of a stretch?


----------



## DonovanM

No...

What are they? Aura NS18s?


----------



## unpredictableacts

So I take it no more 13OV?


----------



## haibane

Brian, when do I get to see this bad boy in person? Although I can't complain I still need to finish my vehicle. Still scared of cutting the doors without any cutting tools lol.


----------



## doitor

haibane said:


> Brian, when do I get to see this bad boy in person? Although I can't complain I still need to finish my vehicle. Still scared of cutting the doors without any cutting tools lol.


If you're close you GOT to see/listen to that car.
It's AMAZING, and Bryan is an awesome guy.
I had the chance to get a demo at MECA finals this year and it's incredible.
If not the best, one of the best demos I heard that weekend. And I heard more than 30 cars, so thats something.


----------



## MiloX

doitor said:


> If you're close you GOT to see/listen to that car.
> It's AMAZING, and Bryan is an awesome guy.
> I had the chance to get a demo at MECA finals this year and it's incredible.
> If not the best, one of the best demos I heard that weekend. And I heard more than 30 cars, so thats something.


Woah! Thanks doitor! Big words! I appreciate it. The car is in a bit of disarray right now. But it will sound better soon. 

And James.. you are close. Feel free to hit me on PM. We can do a demo sometime soon if you want.


----------



## BillPleasant

Double-Up and underscore everything Jorge said.

Brian's a top-notch guy, the car is awesome as hell and anything he does to it will only make it better. If you get the chance, Brian's car is one of those you shouldn't miss!

And no, Brian, I don't need you to bring a phonebook for me to sit on next time!


----------



## BigRed

deeeeyammm.....I guess a phonebook is better than something sharp


----------



## $rEe

Very good


----------



## Arc

I don't believe it until I see it....

I HAVE to drive up to hear this car at some point!!


----------



## $rEe

doitor said:


> Top Secret.
> Got a secret glimpse of Bryan's new install.
> Please don't tell anyone.


----------



## $rEe

Impressive test with tweeters.


----------



## deckAudio

Arc said:


> I don't believe it until I see it....
> 
> I HAVE to drive up to hear this car at some point!!


Wish I would've known there were some SQ guys while I was @ UF!

Anyways, moved to Atlanta, so if you come up, let's grab a beer. Always good to see some Gators with all these Dawg fans! You can demo my truck too.


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX

Awsome installation!!!! I'll get there one day.


----------



## DonovanM

Where are the pics of the 18's


----------



## turbotuli

That's a really nice looking install! Props 
Couple questions:
Where did you get the distribution blocks for your speaker wiring? 
Also, I like the idea of not using a full on speaker terminal. Would these type of binding posts accomplish what you have done?
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=091-1207

Thanks!


----------



## turbotuli

That's a really nice looking install! Props 
Couple questions:
Where did you get the distribution blocks for your speaker wiring? 
Also, I like the idea of not using a full on speaker terminal. Would these type of binding posts accomplish what you have done?
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=091-1207

Thanks!


----------



## dingaling

good job bryan!


----------



## DonovanM

DonovanM said:


> Where are the pics of the 18's


What the hell?


----------



## MiloX

DonovanM said:


> What the hell?


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Did someone say 18's in a G35?


----------



## Boostedrex

turbotuli said:


> That's a really nice looking install! Props
> Couple questions:
> Where did you get the distribution blocks for your speaker wiring?
> Also, I like the idea of not using a full on speaker terminal. Would these type of binding posts accomplish what you have done?
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=091-1207
> 
> Thanks!


Since I think that Brian missed your question I'll answer it for him. He got the speaker wire distro blocks from his local Radio Shack. I actually went and got the same ones and used them in my Scion. They're pretty cheap and they work great! I bought 2 sets and just cut them apart to get the number of terminals I needed. 

Thanks again for the ideas for my install Brian and the car is looking good. I can't wait to see what all you do to it. Now if I'm guessing right, the only way to get 18's to work in your G35 is to run them IB. So that means a whole new amp rack as well. How soon do we get to see pics of the new trunk layout??

Zach


----------



## turbotuli

Boostedrex said:


> Since I think that Brian missed your question I'll answer it for him. He got the speaker wire distro blocks from his local Radio Shack. I actually went and got the same ones and used them in my Scion. They're pretty cheap and they work great! I bought 2 sets and just cut them apart to get the number of terminals I needed.
> 
> Thanks again for the ideas for my install Brian and the car is looking good. I can't wait to see what all you do to it. Now if I'm guessing right, the only way to get 18's to work in your G35 is to run them IB. So that means a whole new amp rack as well. How soon do we get to see pics of the new trunk layout??
> 
> Zach


Thanks man, I'll have to check out my local radio shack!


----------



## MiloX

Boostedrex said:


> Since I think that Brian missed your question I'll answer it for him. He got the speaker wire distro blocks from his local Radio Shack. I actually went and got the same ones and used them in my Scion. They're pretty cheap and they work great! I bought 2 sets and just cut them apart to get the number of terminals I needed.
> 
> Thanks again for the ideas for my install Brian and the car is looking good. I can't wait to see what all you do to it. Now if I'm guessing right, the only way to get 18's to work in your G35 is to run them IB. So that means a whole new amp rack as well. How soon do we get to see pics of the new trunk layout??
> 
> Zach


Zach, 

Thanks for answering on my behalf. Somehow I totally missed this question. Sorry bout that guys. Yep. The terminal blocks work great. 

Trunk layout will be pretty standard. You know me... Nothing too elaborate. Drivers firing through the seats/ski-hole and amps in the floor most likely.

I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## MiloX

CAMSHAFT said:


> Did someone say 18's in a G35?


Hey Cameron!!!

How's the alty?


----------



## Arc

MiloX said:


> Zach,
> 
> Thanks for answering on my behalf. Somehow I totally missed this question. Sorry bout that guys. Yep. The terminal blocks work great.
> 
> Trunk layout will be pretty standard. You know me... Nothing too elaborate. Drivers firing through the seats/ski-hole and amps in the floor most likely.
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.


I expect some beautiful pics by the end of the day tomorrow.... 

Sounds amazing man can't wait to see it.


----------



## BigRed

MiloX said:


> Zach,
> 
> Thanks for answering on my behalf. Somehow I totally missed this question. Sorry bout that guys. Yep. The terminal blocks work great.
> 
> Trunk layout will be pretty standard. You know me... *Nothing too elaborate*. Drivers firing through the seats/ski-hole and amps in the floor most likely.
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.


I love that....nothing too elaborate  yeah right


----------



## CAMSHAFT

MiloX said:


> Hey Cameron!!!
> 
> How's the alty?


Hey Buddy!! She's good, currently she's under a car cover awaiting some new juice. Once she gets that then the kick panel love that we talked about will start. 

It really sucks not having a garage with all of this snow.

So, how are your kicks? You have a photographable set of kick covers yet?


----------



## MiloX

I have some temporary kick covers.

I'll try to get some pics. Just grill cloth, though.


----------



## customtronic

I don't think anyone is anticipating seeing Brian's new install more than me!!! I'm sure it's going to look awsome Bro. See you in Daytona.


----------



## doitor

customtronic said:


> I don't think anyone is anticipating seeing Brian's new install more than me!!! I'm sure it's going to look awsome Bro. See you in Daytona.


Does it have anything to do with who wins "best install" next World Championship.


----------



## CAMSHAFT

MiloX said:


> I have some temporary kick covers.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics. Just grill cloth, though.



Cool Cool!!


----------



## customtronic

doitor said:


> Does it have anything to do with who wins "best install" next World Championship.


Something like that. lol I've got my hands full just worrying about Brian let alone everyone else. Brian and I talked on the phone last week and he told me not to expect to hang on to my title for too long! Friendly competition between teammates is a great thing.


----------



## doitor

customtronic said:


> Brian and I talked on the phone last week and he told me not to expect to hang on to my title for too long! Friendly competition between teammates is a great thing.


Cant wait to see/hear what you two are working on.
Keep up the awesome work.
Both of you inspire a lot of us with your work.
Hope to see you two again sometime.
And Steve, share some of your install pics with the DIY crowd.


----------



## SQCherokee

this is an amzing install your installation and integrity scores have to be way up there.


----------



## stereojnky

Thanks Brian for showing us the inside of a real "sq" car. 
I've been wondering how to do my wiring like that for years. 
You got me rethinking my own setup.
Zapco is looking better and better. 
Just have to look past the price and the added expense of the symbilink cables.
I am not worthy.


----------



## BigRed

what happened to all the updated of your new scheme?  Are you going totally secretive now? lol


----------



## Ge0

BigRed said:


> what happened to all the updated of your new scheme?  Are you going totally secretive now? lol


My guess is that UNLIKE most of us here (you excluded Red) he's probably too busy with his install to sit his butt in front of a computer and chat all day long.

I've been waiting for updates myself

Ge0


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Rumor has it there was an accident...with loom and heatshrink....


----------



## Fixtion

CAMSHAFT said:


> Rumor has it there was an accident...with loom and heatshrink....


that's not even funny man. let's wish him good joo joo, not the bad kind. haha. :]

*-fixtion*


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Fixtion said:


> that's not even funny man. let's wish him good joo joo, not the bad kind. haha. :]
> 
> *-fixtion*



Ohhh definitely no bad joo joo!! Only the best for Brian.


----------



## BigRed

I noticed Milo has not responded............please do tell Milo


----------



## MiloX

Hey guys. Sorry about the delay in updating. Going through a ton of life changes right now. It's all good changes though!!! 

Camshaft called me tonight to make sure I didn't hang myself with techflex, and alerted me to the activity in this here thread.

I recently accepted a new job with a company based out of Chattanooga, so I am traveling between the A and the 'noog weekly. You know how the new job thing goes...just devours you for the first few months. But the pay is better, and the upside could be huge.

We are also expecting again. Ann (my wife) is 23 weeks pregnant with our son, Jonathan Lee. If any of you have had a prego wife or S/O... you know what I am going through.  It's all worth it though. Children are such a blessing.

One of the good perks is that Abby, our two year old, is moving from the nursery into the guest room. That means the entertainment center that has been doing double duty as a low slung dresser needs to move out of the guest room, and down to the family room. 

And we can't have our dinky 27" HD CRT tv on that bad-boy. So we just ordered one of these today:










Sony XBR5 52" LCD. Woot! Nearly twice the size of the Sammy CRT we had down there. 

On the car front... Some of the necessary components that I have been waiting on have arrived. So horray for that. Just need to figure out when I can get enough hours in a row to install em. 

Still waiting on the new deck. The order has been placed though. 

Punch list looks like this:
1. Get new subs installed. (IB through ski-hole/rear seats)
2. Move amps to trunk floor.
3. Fab new kick panels covers.
4. Do some "creative" things to the door card. 
5. Get new deck. 
6. Get new wheels. 
7. Do some "other" exterior mods. 
8. Make a new book. 
9. Tune tune tune.

So... yeah. A lot of work there. 

Again, I apologize for checking-out for a while. Just taking care of the first things first. Ya know?

B


----------



## brendan 67

Glad to see you back.Congrats on your new job,and the baby.Looking foward to seeing more of your updates when you get some time.Good luck with everything.


----------



## musicjunky

Great job cant wait to see the rest..


----------



## Boostedrex

Brian, congrats on the upcoming son!! That's great news!! Also, congrats on the new job. Are you guys going to move to TN or are you going to just commute for the time being?

Also, if you are thinking of a body kit for your "other exterior mods," check out the KS Auto Burnout kit.

http://www.burnout-web.com/SHOP/KD05FF.html

I've always thought that was a great looking kit. Simple, clean, and still aggressive. 

Zach


----------



## MiloX

I have no plans to move to Chattanooga. 

That body kit is hot. Just not the direction I think I am going to take the G. You'll see.


----------



## Arc

So do you have an equipment list? I would be interested in what sub and deck you are choosing?


----------



## Ge0

MiloX said:


> Hey guys. Sorry about the delay in updating. Going through a ton of life changes right now. It's all good changes though!!!
> 
> Camshaft called me tonight to make sure I didn't hang myself with techflex, and alerted me to the activity in this here thread.
> 
> I recently accepted a new job with a company based out of Chattanooga, so I am traveling between the A and the 'noog weekly. You know how the new job thing goes...just devours you for the first few months. But the pay is better, and the upside could be huge.
> 
> We are also expecting again. Ann (my wife) is 23 weeks pregnant with our son, Jonathan Lee. If any of you have had a prego wife or S/O... you know what I am going through.  It's all worth it though. Children are such a blessing.
> 
> One of the good perks is that Abby, our two year old, is moving from the nursery into the guest room. That means the entertainment center that has been doing double duty as a low slung dresser needs to move out of the guest room, and down to the family room.
> 
> And we can't have our dinky 27" HD CRT tv on that bad-boy. So we just ordered one of these today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XBR5 52" LCD. Woot! Nearly twice the size of the Sammy CRT we had down there.
> 
> On the car front... Some of the necessary components that I have been waiting on have arrived. So horray for that. Just need to figure out when I can get enough hours in a row to install em.
> 
> Still waiting on the new deck. The order has been placed though.
> 
> Punch list looks like this:
> 1. Get new subs installed. (IB through ski-hole/rear seats)
> 2. Move amps to trunk floor.
> 3. Fab new kick panels covers.
> 4. Do some "creative" things to the door card.
> 5. Get new deck.
> 6. Get new wheels.
> 7. Do some "other" exterior mods.
> 8. Make a new book.
> 9. Tune tune tune.
> 
> So... yeah. A lot of work there.
> 
> Again, I apologize for checking-out for a while. Just taking care of the first things first. Ya know?
> 
> B


Congrats Brian!!! I was just pondering the blessing of children over the weekend. Both boys (1-1/2 and 2-1/2) were helping me, err hindering me, clean up the yard. I was just thinking how cute that was...


And, how it was preventing me from working on my kicks!!! The honey-do list must come first .

Ge0


----------



## MiloX

Arc said:


> So do you have an equipment list? I would be interested in what sub and deck you are choosing?


Kenwood DNX8120
Sticking with Elemental for the bottom end.


----------



## atsaubrey

Milo, let me know if I can help you out in any way. Congrats on the babay thing, me and the woman have been trying for over a year.........ok. eD, ummm how bout something DYNAMIC?


----------



## Thumper26

glad to see things are going well for you! i work in chattanooga, we should meet up sometime and have lunch if you're free.

congrats on the new boy! Jonathan is an AWESOME name. My parents were smart enough to give it to me too.


----------



## Arc

MiloX said:


> Kenwood DNX8120
> Sticking with Elemental for the bottom end.


Very nice. I looked at the HU, looks really sharp. Are you going with the 19O IB? Or a 16O?


----------



## MiloX

atsaubrey said:


> Milo, let me know if I can help you out in any way. Congrats on the babay thing, me and the woman have been trying for over a year.........ok. eD, ummm how bout something DYNAMIC?


Thanks Aubs! We are overjoyed to have another little one. 

I love Image. Their drivers are absolutely top-notch. No question. 

I am more than satisfied with my experience with Elemental over the past 3 years.


----------



## MiloX

Arc said:


> Very nice. I looked at the HU, looks really sharp. Are you going with the 19O IB? Or a 16O?


You'll see.


----------



## MiloX

Thumper26 said:


> glad to see things are going well for you! i work in chattanooga, we should meet up sometime and have lunch if you're free.
> 
> congrats on the new boy! Jonathan is an AWESOME name. My parents were smart enough to give it to me too.


Thumps! Where do you work? I'd love to catch up with you. 

I am in downtown off Chestnut and 4th.


----------



## Guest

Wow. Instead of doing my homework which is due in 2 hours, I read through this entire thread LOL. OP, you do amazing work. I am doing an IB setup this summer, with an active 2-way setup up front. Can't wait...but I wish I could go 3-way. I gotta find a 701 combo for cheap. Also can't wait to see the updates on this thing. Are you going with Skyline badges for the outside? I love the USDM G's that have all the JDM badges. If you go that route make sure you get the Nissan airbag cover too though. BTW, I know I am not alone when I say I am JEALOUS! I now realize how much work goes into a project like this. I think I may take a week off from work this summer JUST to work on the car and finish it...working day and night haha.


----------



## customtronic

doitor said:


> Cant wait to see/hear what you two are working on.
> Keep up the awesome work.
> Both of you inspire a lot of us with your work.
> Hope to see you two again sometime.
> And Steve, share some of your install pics with the DIY crowd.



Thanks for the compliments! I will start a different thread on my car and not post pics in Brian's thread. It would be very un-cool to thread-jack. I'm definately more anxious to see Brian's install than just about anyone considering he is my biggest competition in the MECA Modified Install class. Like I've said a million times....if I have to lose to anyone it had better be to Brian. Either way, it's still a win for Team Zapco. Now Brian....hurry up and finish so we can get to a show together!!! I'll be here in the sandbox until the last week in June. Then I will make some minor equipment changes and compete again sometime in July. Talk to you soon Bro. Give my best to Ann.


----------



## moog

saw this on g35driver...very nice


----------



## Boostedrex

Ok Brian, time to come out of hiding and update your thread. 

How's the new job? The wife? The install??

Zach


----------



## CAMSHAFT

Boostedrex said:


> Ok Brian, time to come out of hiding and update your thread.
> 
> How's the new job? The wife? The install??
> 
> Zach


Last time I talked to him things were good...just up to his ears in the above!


----------



## NismoV35

loNote said:


> G35s are sweet cars. you put a lot of work into that, and it looks awesome! good work


G-35s SUX @ZZ! Wait i own a g also WTF?????


----------



## NismoV35

Brian, great Build i'm gonna have Bing do the install in my coupe. However I'll do the install in my Dad's sedan. You've given me a plan of attack Thanks, D


----------



## Gill

Long time! No updates?
Quite a hard work that was Brain,loved reading the build!

@BTW what would the best placement for MD102?Kick panel with midbass in doors,A-pillar firing at each other or Dash mounted in cross firing position.
My bro is about to start the installation,what could be optimal place?He is not in tuning much!


----------



## AdamTaylor

very nice.... now i feel like i have abused my 350z..... thanks ass


ohh yeah, congrats on the boy... im sure youll have him out there with you covered in sawdust and resin in his hair in no time flat (cant wait to have a boy so i can work in the garage with him)


----------



## socal28

Wow, great attention to detail!


----------



## lsm

Nice work! Zapco envy


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

I know I am bringing this back from the dead, but where did all the pictures go off to?

This install was such an inspiration to me and I wanted to look at it again. 

Miss you all btw, life has been rough but I am still around! 

-Mario


----------



## mark1478

ya, i wanted to take a look since i got a g35 as well


----------

